# IVF in March/April-1st Round! Any 1st time buddies here..?!



## aidensmommy1

Hello :). After 24 cycles of TTC and an HSG that showed my only remaining tube as blocked March 31st, 2014, we are on day 3 of cycling for IVF! :) We would have started a year ago IF we knew we could have but I'm just happy we found out now, as my insurance runs out at the end of June 2015!!! We only have 4 months to achieve a successful pregnancy BUT I have alot of faith and I truly think this will be our 1st and only round! FX!

So anyway, about a month ago, after being told by our OB that my insurance would NOT cover IVF, I randomly called my insurance company and it was like music to my ears....They informed me that I have one of the Best policies around and it covers up to 6 rounds of IVF, unlimited coverage per live birth! I couldn't even talk due to the many tears of joy rolling down my face! It still feel surreal but my specialist is AWESOME and has been moving everything along soo incredibly fast for us, which has def been making it feel more and more real by the day. We are very grateful!

So, I'm looking for some other 1st time IVF'ers to go through the cycling with. I'm on day 3 of my BCP today and should be starting injections in 3-5wks. Eeek!! 3-5 wks seems like such a short amount of time compared to 24 months, plus time NTNP before that BUT not knowing exactly when the R & T are going to happen for sure is certainly making time drag for me...idk about u ladies!

My "mock transfer" is on Tues a.m (March 3rd, 2015) and then we speak with our IVF specialist right after that so more of our questions can be answered and such. At that appt, we should learn more of when we will officially be moving on to the next step, AKA, the stem meds. My FSH is SLIGHTLY high for a 26yr old but that's not uncommon, as I only have one Ovary. DH had his SA done and he had great numbers, 102.5 million swimmers with 56% motility! :) His morphology was slightly off BUT they said its nothing to worry about with numbers so high. So far so good for a successful IVF round. I do have one son, Aiden, he's 7yrs old, and although DH acts as his father, he has no children of his own and we so desperately want a baby together, as u can all imagine. I was a Teen Mom with Aiden and although I was a great teen mom, I wasn't nearly as ready as I am this time around & idk, I just really look forward to another LO now that I'm In the right place to have a baby. Did that make sense? Lol I couldn't seem to get the words out how I wanted to. DH & I truly didn't think IVF would ever be an option for us due to the high costs ($15-20k per round, here in NH) but I believe there's a reason we learned of our IVF coverage JUST in time for 1-2 rounds before insur runs out. FX again for 1 try! But yea, since I have had 1 full term healthy pregnancy in the past, before my tubal issues, and because my HSG showed my uterus to be looking great, the doctors say our odds are def in our favor. I pray they're right!

I pray myself and anyone else who joins me in this wait has GREAT success! I'm so very anxiously waiting for the retrieval and transfer to happen because for me personally, waiting on that I can already tell is going to be the worse part for me. Once we have a successful transfer, I am sticking with the mind frame of being "pregnant until proven otherwise" :). I told DH, I'm allowing myself to take in EVERY moment of that TWW and enjoy it. I'm also going to be using LOTS of wondfos/IC's that cycle to test the trigger out of my system, plus when I have .10cent tests on hand, why not see about an early BFP..?! :haha: I already know I wouldn't be able to wait for the "official" test day, lol.

Anyway, there's a little of my TTC background/reasoning for IVF. I hope to "meet" some new ladies through this new thread so we can support each other until we get our MUCH deserved BFPs together! :) 

Lots of Dust to each & every one of you!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi Aidensmommy!

I am also about to start an IVF cycle for my second child this month, although I am not a first timer as our 7 month old baby was conceived via IVF in October 2013. I thought I would reply even though you are looking for other first timers. I hope you don't mind :blush:

I have got my baseline scan tomorrow and will be having my dummy transfer and 3D scan (ouch) next week. Am not looking forward to the latter, although my consultant said it should be easier than last time as my womb would have stretched following pregnancy. If all looks ok on tomorrow's scan then I will be taking Norethisterone from Sunday 15 March and should start stemming at some point around 1 April. I am not being down regulated on Buserelin this time round as it completely turned my system off last time and I responded poorly to the stimms until put on growth hormone. I can't believe I will be injecting in a month's time! It will be interesting to see how my AMH and FSH levels have varied over the last 18 months. I'm 35 so am a bit worried there might have been a big change.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello! Quick question before I get going...How many rounds did it take you to conceive #1 through IVF? Congrats by the way! Thats amazing! :)

DH and I just learned we will be using donor sperm due to a personal issue with dh. ALL docs knew about this issue from the beginning and not one mentioned a concern until our appt the other day. It was very unexpected, as his SA was great and everything but this one factor was enough to make it or break it when it comes to DHs swimmers being used. At first we were both extremely upset and I'm still very sad. I also have been struggling with donor sperm but DH is so open to it and all for it! He already says that my 7yr olds biological father was basically OUR sperm donor for aiden so it'll be the same, except this time he will get to experience it from the very start and it'll be 100% his baby, regardless! . I was shocked that he was the one to make ME feel ok with donor sperm...I would have thought it'd be the other way around, if anything. I love him even more for wanting to do this with me because he wants a baby with me so badly. I know he or she will be a daddy's boy/girl no matter what :). 

Anyway, thats why it took me so long to reply....It took me the last 5 days to overcome this. 

We just had our mock transfer and SHG on Tuesday. Omg the SHG hurt soo badly for me! And I'm still suffering. The ER evaluated me yesterday and found nothing wrong so idk what's going on. Hopefully my uterus and ovary is ok! 
I had 11 follies seen in my one ovary at that scan and my RE said that's a great # for one ovary. As of now our retrieval is scheduled for the week of April 27th but that may change to a little sooner or a little later date, depending on how quickly we can get the donor and such. Hopefully you and I will be pretty close together and can be TWW buddies!

DUST TO BOTH OF US!! FX we have our sticky beans in no time!!

And your a perfect person to reply! Its your first round THIS time around so same thing ;). Good luck! :dust:


EDIT-I see in your siggy you only needed one try with your first! Thats the kind of good stuff I like to see! :) FX you & I both have that luck this cycle!! FX FX FX!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Aidensmommy, I remember you from one of the LTTC thread on tubal issue. Just want to say good luck. I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon!


----------



## Frustrated1

I've got my 3D scan and dummy transfer booked in for tomorrow. Am dreading the 3D scan as it really hurt last time round and, like you, I was really quite sore afterwards. Am not sure how I will be able to run around after my 7 month year old if I'm feeling ropey after tomorrow. We are also due to meet with our consultant after the procedure to finalise our protocol and confirm that we can commence this month with the Norethisterone. Fingers' crossed that we will get the green light to proceed. 

Sorry to hear about your issues with SH's sperm. Will it take long for you to id a donor?


----------



## Frustrated1

Well we've been given the green light to proceed. My fertility levels seem to have dropped massively over the last 18 months. My AMH was 18.1 in Oct 2013 and is now 10.1. I turned 35 last June so perhaps that accounts for it. Anyway, fingers' crossed it all goes well. I start taking Norithisterine this Sunday for 15 nights. I'm not doing any form of down regulation as i overreacted to it last time and my system almost completely shut down (non-existent E2 levels even when Stimming). I'll be starting on 300mg Merionel and 75mg Fostimon and will also take Zomacton (growth hormone) every other day from day 3 onwards. Let's hope they are not about to overstimulate me! I was on Menopur last time so it will be interesting to see if I react differently. Do you know what drug regime you will be on yet?


----------



## marbear

Ist time doing IVF. FET scheduled for Monday 3/23/2015 :headspin: We had to do FET becuase my estrogen got too high. I am very nervous. I wish everyone luck!!


----------



## dbluett

Hello All! This is will be my first IVF. I just had my mock transfer today. Go back next Thursday for pre-IVF evaluation (blood work and ultrasound). If everything looks good will be starting meds March 29th. 

Best of luck to all!!


----------



## Marzipane

Right here with you! First IVF will be this April! Results mid May! I'm preparing myself a lot with acupuncture, reflexology and yoga!


----------



## marbear

Had my 1st FET today!


----------



## waitingongod1

Looks like I am moving on to IVF from iui! First appointment April 8th for an ultrasound of uterus. Anyone had one of these? Hoping to find some support this will be my first one too! I will also be donating half of my eggs this round!


----------



## waitingongod1

marbear said:


> Had my 1st FET today!

Okay explain to the newbie in me! What is FET. Not really familiar with everything of ivf yet


----------



## marbear

waitingongod1 said:


> marbear said:
> 
> 
> Had my 1st FET today!
> 
> Okay explain to the newbie in me! What is FET. Not really familiar with everything of ivf yetClick to expand...

Hi Waiting, 
You will have an uterine ultrsound ALOT!!! So this first one they are just checking things out. It is basically a camera on the end of a stick basically they use to veiw your uterus. Not painful at all. FET= frozen embryo transfer. My embryos had to be frozen because my extrgen got too high during stimulation. We were able to freeze 4. :thumbup:


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks! How did your fet go? How long before you go back for test?


----------



## marbear

waitingongod1 said:


> Thanks! How did your fet go? How long before you go back for test?


FET went very smoothly. They said the lining was beautiful and it went well. I go back for blood test April 3:thumbup:


----------



## waitingongod1

How exciting. Mind to post kind of what you did..like your schedule for first ivf? I don't really know what to expect


----------



## marbear

Sure! Before you start stims you will have a few appoitnments for vaginal ultrasound and bloodwork and then your doctor will develop a stimulation prtocol for you. You will order all your medications in advance and have them ready at your house (some need to be refrigerated). Well for me I started my stims (stimulation medications) on January 7th and for I stimmed for 13 days until my follicles were ready for egg extraction. During your stim period you will have to go in for bloodwork and vaginal ultrasound just about every other day. You will take your prescribed medications each night. I was on ganerlix, gonal-f and lo-dose HCG. after about 12 days once the doc thinks your ready you will take a trigger shot and have your egg extraction 48 hours later. For me, my estorgen got too high during stims so rather tahn having a tradtion 5 day trasfer I had to have all me embryos frozen for FET (frozen embryo transfer). I had 33 eggs removed total with 27 being mature. 14 became fertilzed and 4 made it to freezing on day 6 (good quality). For medication FET prep (which is what I did) you do have to take meds but not as many and not as many doc appoinments. I started Lupron injections on 2/19/15 and estrogen patches on 3/3 and then on 3/18 I stopped lupron and started progesterone. 5 days later I had my FET on 3/23/15 and now I'm 4dp6dt (4 days post 6 day transfer) Waiting waiting waiting for 4/3/15 the day of my bloodtest!


----------



## waitingongod1

Wow that sounds a lot how do you work with ultrasounds every other day? Can't wait to hear about my protocal. My appointment isn't till the 8th....waiting..waiting too...can't wait to hear how next week goes for you!


----------



## dbluett

Hello All! Got the go ahead to start meds on Sunday!&#55357;&#56832; Will be doing 112.5 gonal f and 37.5 menopur.


----------



## waitingongod1

dbluett said:


> Hello All! Got the go ahead to start meds on Sunday!&#65533;&#65533; Will be doing 112.5 gonal f and 37.5 menopur.

Good luck! Did you have any ultrasounds ect. Before they gave you the go for meds? How do you feel about the injections? Have you done them before?


----------



## dbluett

waitingongod1 said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Hello All! Got the go ahead to start meds on Sunday!&#65533;&#65533; Will be doing 112.5 gonal f and 37.5 menopur.
> 
> Good luck! Did you have any ultrasounds ect. Before they gave you the go for meds? How do you feel about the injections? Have you done them before?Click to expand...

Hi waiting!
I had an ultrasound last Thursday. I did injections when we were doing IUI.


----------



## marbear

I got a very faint line today and yesterday. I hope it's a good sign!! I'm 6dp6dt today.


----------



## waitingongod1

marbear said:


> I got a very faint line today and yesterday. I hope it's a good sign!! I'm 6dp6dt today.

Yah!!! That's early! Do you get to test and find out sooner with ivf?


----------



## marbear

waitingongod1 said:


> marbear said:
> 
> 
> I got a very faint line today and yesterday. I hope it's a good sign!! I'm 6dp6dt today.
> 
> Yah!!! That's early! Do you get to test and find out sooner with ivf?Click to expand...

The scheduled bloodtest is usually 12 days post transfer. But I took a HPT :blush: I go in Thursday for bloodtest


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah! Hope this is it for you! My older sister got triplets from her fet!


----------



## waitingongod1

How many did you put back in?


----------



## marbear

waitingongod1 said:


> How many did you put back in?

2 6 day blasts :thumbup: Thats awesome for your sister. How many did she put in?


----------



## waitingongod1

Fresh cycle 2 and neither of them took, FET cycle 3, but the third one was not a good quality, and on early ultrasounds had a later heart beat and everything! My twin sister also just had twins! Lots of pressure for multiples from my side, but I hoping just for one miracle baby!


----------



## dbluett

Hello All,

So I have been doing gonal f and menopur since 3/29. Things look good so far. Estrogen level is 469 and i have over 50 follies (PCOS). They are reducing my meds so i don't over stimulate. So it looks like I will have dr appointments pretty much every day now.

How is everybody doing?


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi Dbluett,

I'm currently on day 6 of my cycle and tonight will be my fourth night of injections. Went for my first scan and bloods today. I don't know what my E2 level was, but I had 11 follicles on one side and 12 on the other. I'm on 75 IUI Follistim, 300 Merional and Zomacton (growth hormone) every other day.


----------



## waitingongod1

Marbear- have an update? !


----------



## waitingongod1

I'm still waiting for my first scan to get everything rolling..it will be this wednesday.. still nervous about injections...only have done trigger shot and my brother in law did it for me.


----------



## dbluett

I am on day 7 of shots. I have several follicles measuring over 10mm. They have now added Ganirelix, to ensure that I don't ovulate. If all stays on schedule I am looking at egg retrieval either Thursday or Friday. Excited but very nervous.


----------



## Frustrated1

dbluett said:


> I am on day 7 of shots. I have several follicles measuring over 10mm. They have now added Ganirelix, to ensure that I don't ovulate. If all stays on schedule I am looking at egg retrieval either Thursday or Friday. Excited but very nervous.

Looks like we are just 3 days apart! I started injecting Centrotide this morning to prevent ovulation. I can't say that I'm looking forward to the egg collection. I was quite sore and wiped out for days afterwards last time round. I'm likely to have to go in next Sunday, a week today although I'm going to ask if there is anything they can give me to delay it until Monday as we don't have anyone to look after our little boy on Sunday and we can hardly take him with us...


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> I am on day 7 of shots. I have several follicles measuring over 10mm. They have now added Ganirelix, to ensure that I don't ovulate. If all stays on schedule I am looking at egg retrieval either Thursday or Friday. Excited but very nervous.
> 
> Looks like we are just 3 days apart! I started injecting Centrotide this morning to prevent ovulation. I can't say that I'm looking forward to the egg collection. I was quite sore and wiped out for days afterwards last time round. I'm likely to have to go in next Sunday, a week today although I'm going to ask if there is anything they can give me to delay it until Monday as we don't have anyone to look after our little boy on Sunday and we can hardly take him with us...Click to expand...

Any suggestions you can give regarding egg collection ? I am very nervous about that part.


----------



## marbear

waitingongod1 said:


> Marbear- have an update? !

I'm pregnant!!! :happydance: Can't believe it! 

1st Beta-10dpt6dt=351
2nd Beta-14dpt6d=1050
Go for third Beta Friday :thumbup:


----------



## waitingongod1

dbluett said:


> Frustrated1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> I am on day 7 of shots. I have several follicles measuring over 10mm. They have now added Ganirelix, to ensure that I don't ovulate. If all stays on schedule I am looking at egg retrieval either Thursday or Friday. Excited but very nervous.
> 
> Looks like we are just 3 days apart! I started injecting Centrotide this morning to prevent ovulation. I can't say that I'm looking forward to the egg collection. I was quite sore and wiped out for days afterwards last time round. I'm likely to have to go in next Sunday, a week today although I'm going to ask if there is anything they can give me to delay it until Monday as we don't have anyone to look after our little boy on Sunday and we can hardly take him with us...Click to expand...
> 
> Any suggestions you can give regarding egg collection ? I am very nervous about that part.Click to expand...

Sorry I haven't done the ER yet so no advice here but I'll be following for an answer with you!


----------



## waitingongod1

marbear said:


> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Marbear- have an update? !
> 
> I'm pregnant!!! :happydance: Can't believe it!
> 
> 1st Beta-10dpt6dt=351
> 2nd Beta-14dpt6d=1050
> Go for third Beta Friday :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yah! You are the first one in our group! You give me some hope! So excited for you


----------



## dbluett

marbear said:


> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Marbear- have an update? !
> 
> I'm pregnant!!! :happydance: Can't believe it!
> 
> 1st Beta-10dpt6dt=351
> 2nd Beta-14dpt6d=1050
> Go for third Beta Friday :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yah!!! Congrats!!


----------



## dbluett

They measured 17 follicles today. I have been on ganirlex since Sat to ensure I don't ovulate. It looks like egg retrieval will probably on Sat.


----------



## waitingongod1

dbluett said:


> They measured 17 follicles today. I have been on ganirlex since Sat to ensure I don't ovulate. It looks like egg retrieval will probably on Sat.

How exciting!


----------



## Frustrated1

*dbluett* - my only advice would be to be prepared to take things very easy afterwards. I was wiped out for the best part of a week afterwards. I spent the first few days pole axed on the sofa and was sore and bloated. I imagine that everyone responds differently though. I've just had my Day 10 scan (I've stimmed for 7 days now) and have a similar number of follicles to you, some of which are around the 18mm mark. It looks like I'll be having egg retrieval on Sunday. Am not looking forward to that. I remember waking up and bursting into tears last time as I was so sore. The tears may have been caused by the anaesthesia though! Good luck!

*marbear* - congratulations, that's great news! You must be thrilled.


----------



## marbear

Any suggestions you can give regarding egg collection ? I am very nervous about that part.[/QUOTE]

They retrieved 33 eggs from me and were concerned I would be hurting and have OHSS becaase they retireved so many. However, I was absoluety fine, I slept that day with a heating pad on my abdomen and kept it on all night and was right back the work the next day with no problems. Hopefully yours goes just as smoothly.


----------



## dbluett

Egg retrieval will be on Friday. My estrogen level is extremely high (not uncommon for people with PCOS) so they can not wait another day. They measusred 14 follicels today i had 1 18mm, a few 15mm, 16mm and 17mm. Just hoping a few of them have eggies in them. Very nervous!!!!


----------



## Frustrated1

dbluett said:


> Egg retrieval will be on Friday. My estrogen level is extremely high (not uncommon for people with PCOS) so they can not wait another day. They measusred 14 follicels today i had 1 18mm, a few 15mm, 16mm and 17mm. Just hoping a few of them have eggies in them. Very nervous!!!!

That sounds really positive. It sounds to me like you should get a decent yield of eggs.


----------



## waitingongod1

Well was hoping to get started after today's scan but they found a polyp that I will have surgery on next week to remove...it is so hard to be patient!


----------



## dbluett

Took my lupron trigger last night. Just go the call that bloodwork looks good and we are all set for tomorrow at 9:45.:thumbup: Will let everybody know how it goes. [-o&lt;


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck!


----------



## dbluett

Egg retrieval went well. Dr said he was able to get 16.Will get an update call tomorrow Now just have to careful of over stimulation. Even drinking Gatorade and eating food with protein. Starting taking estrogen pills. Dr changed my progesterone supplements from vaginal suppressant to a shot of oil. Thanks for all the support. Will keep everybody updated.


----------



## waitingongod1

dbluett said:


> Egg retrieval went well. Dr said he was able to get 16.Will get an update call tomorrow Now just have to careful of over stimulation. Even drinking Gatorade and eating food with protein. Starting taking estrogen pills. Dr changed my progesterone supplements from vaginal suppressant to a shot of oil. Thanks for all the support. Will keep everybody updated.

Yah! Rest up! I won't start my ivf for a couple weeks. Advice? Hardest part you thought?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies! I am in the start of our very first (and hopefully only!) IVF cycle. I started the Lupron injections yesterday a.m and will be starting the stem meds on April 25th. God, I pray this works, for all of us!! Hope u all don't mind me chiming in. I'm glad I came across this thread. I need some first time IVF buddies, for sure!

I wish you all lots and lots of sticky baby dust!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

dbluett said:


> Egg retrieval went well. Dr said he was able to get 16.Will get an update call tomorrow Now just have to careful of over stimulation. Even drinking Gatorade and eating food with protein. Starting taking estrogen pills. Dr changed my progesterone supplements from vaginal suppressant to a shot of oil. Thanks for all the support. Will keep everybody updated.

Great news! I hope everything goes absolutely perfectly for you!!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Waitingongod, when about do u expect your transfer and such? Mine is expected to be around May 4th. Maybe you and I will be very close in our TWW. . Good luck hun!


----------



## dbluett

Just got my day one daily update. Had 16 eggs retrieved,14 were mature, 11 got fertilized. Yah!!!

I think the hardest part was the retrieval. It just wipes you out.


----------



## waitingongod1

dbluett said:


> Just got my day one daily update. Had 16 eggs retrieved,14 were mature, 11 got fertilized. Yah!!!
> 
> I think the hardest part was the retrieval. It just wipes you out.

Wow yah!!!


----------



## waitingongod1

aidensmommy1 said:


> Waitingongod, when about do u expect your transfer and such? Mine is expected to be around May 4th. Maybe you and I will be very close in our TWW. . Good luck hun!

Not sure! Won't know time line till after surgery but hopefully the same week as you though! I don't never done this. Know any more prep work they do other than uterus scan?


----------



## Frustrated1

That's great dbluett! I completely agree about egg collection. I was wiped out last time. I'm heading in for egg collection tomorrow morning and am dreading it. Still, this time in 24 hours it will all be over.


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> That's great dbluett! I completely agree about egg collection. I was wiped out last time. I'm heading in for egg collection tomorrow morning and am dreading it. Still, this time in 24 hours it will all be over.

How are you doing Frustrated? Hope all went well. I am feeling much better. Still a little tired, and have some minor cramps.

Got my day 2 update. 9 of the 11 eggs divided again!


----------



## Frustrated1

Things aren't going to great at this end *Dbluett*. We retrieved 11 eggs yesterday (as compared to 15 last time). Only 6 were mature (as compared to 12 last time) and only 2 have fertilised (as compared to 8 last time. Last time we sent 9 to IMSI of which 8 fertilised and 3 to IVF of which none fertilised. Thus our rate of IMSI fertilisation was over 85% last time compared to 33% this time).

I imagine that if they make it that far we will end up doing a day 3 transfer, in which case I will ask them to put both embryos back in I think subject to the embryologists guidance. If we don't get anything from this cycle then I am lucky enough to have three blastocysts in the freezer from last time round, so we will defrost one and put it back in one Friday if we get to that stage. Am just a bit shocked that there has been such a difference between my two cycles as I was actually on more expensive meds this time round and appeared to be responding better.


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> Things aren't going to great at this end *Dbluett*. We retrieved 11 eggs yesterday (as compared to 15 last time). Only 6 were mature (as compared to 12 last time) and only 2 have fertilised (as compared to 8 last time. Last time we sent 9 to IMSI of which 8 fertilised and 3 to IVF of which none fertilised. Thus our rate of IMSI fertilisation was over 85% last time compared to 33% this time).
> 
> I imagine that if they make it that far we will end up doing a day 3 transfer, in which case I will ask them to put both embryos back in I think subject to the embryologists guidance. If we don't get anything from this cycle then I am lucky enough to have three blastocysts in the freezer from last time round, so we will defrost one and put it back in one Friday if we get to that stage. Am just a bit shocked that there has been such a difference between my two cycles as I was actually on more expensive meds this time round and appeared to be responding better.

Sorry to hear Frustrated. :hugs: Keep us posted. I go in on Wed for my transfer. As of this morning, I still had 9 that were still dividing.


----------



## Cyberchick0

I've just hound this website after reading many threads. My husband and I have started our first cycle of ICSI. I had my ET yesterday and have to take a pregnancy test on 26th April.

I'm concerned about how much pain I experienced at egg collection. When I came round from the sedation I was in excruciating pain. It was that bad they had to give me morphine. I didn't OS as I only had 12 f. They collected 9, 8 matured but only one fertilised. I was gutted about that but I'm trying to stay positive as it only takes one. What also was lovely was when I had the ET they had a classical music CD playing and it was our song I walked down the aisle too...that's was a weird thing I can tell you.

Wishing everyone well...and hello!


----------



## Aein

Hellow Girls

Good luck to all of you and Baby dust <3

so i am also here with my First IVF cycyle.... Gonal F 225u injection started from yesterday 13th April... it will go on till coming Sunday and will go for a scan on Monday Morning

Hope so it will work for us this time... you all are in my prayers


----------



## waitingongod1

Welcome girls! Good luck! I was suppose to start but found a polyp so surgery Thursday then have appointment Monday to get my time line to start ivf! Just being patient right now...


----------



## dbluett

Going for my day 5 transfer tomorrow morning. :yippy:


----------



## Frustrated1

Congrats *Dbluett*! Good luck. Are you just putting one back in? Hopefully you will have quite a few to freeze based on the number that fertilised &#128512;

Our two lone fertilised eggs are still soldering on. Today one was 8 cells (the correct size for day 3) and the other was 10 cells (a bit far ahead and dividing unevenly). We took the decision to push on for day 5 in the hope that one or both of them makes it. If the worst comes to the worst, they will defrost one of my frozen embryos and transfer that on day 5 or 6. And so the wait continues....


----------



## dbluett

Transfer went well. Dr was extremely happy with everything.:thumbup: Fustrated1 my Dr only puts one back. It looks like we may have about 4 or 5 to freeze. They wanted to watch them for one more day and said they will call us tomorrow. Now we are in the TWW.


----------



## Frustrated1

The best of luck *Dbluett*. Cramps and dizzy spells were good signs for me during the TWW. I ended up doing a home pregnancy test at 8 days post a 5 day transfer (so 13 days post egg collection) as I didn't want to wait two weeks post transfer for a blood test. I then arranged for my blood test as soon as I got my positive at home. I imagine we will do the same this time round too. When do you plan to test?


----------



## waitingongod1

Good luck ladies!


----------



## dbluett

cyberchick0- my pregnancy test is on April 28th. :dust: [-o&lt;

Just got an email from my dr office, they were able to freeze 5 embryos. :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Awesome news!!!!!! Congrats on those frosties.....now the waiting begins!!!!!


----------



## Aein

Good Luck dbluett, prayers are on your way

tomorrow at CD11 going for a scan and Dr meetup. let see how my follicles are behaving :)

how much time we wait to collect eggs? and how much time we wait for embryo fertilization?


----------



## dbluett

Aein said:


> Good Luck dbluett, prayers are on your way
> 
> tomorrow at CD11 going for a scan and Dr meetup. let see how my follicles are behaving :)
> 
> how much time we wait to collect eggs? and how much time we wait for embryo fertilization?

Thanks Aein. I am 4dpt. Feeling good. Had a few light cramps yesterday. Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Aein

yuhoo so finally scan went well with plenty of follicles some of them are really good in size, but Dr needs more good.. so he put me on injections for 2 more days and Thursday will be another scan...

as per Dr probably Saturday will be the egg catching day... wait n wait again :)


----------



## SoCal Girl

Hey ladies, so nice to see so many of you doing your IVF cycle now too! 

I actually just did my transfer on Saturday (2 days ago) and I'm on my last day of bed rest. My doctor prescribes 72 hours of bed rest, which I've heard other clinics only prescribe 48 hours. 

The egg retrieval for me wasn't so bad (the procedure and the recovery), but the actual transfer was not fun at all. Having a full bladder while they put pressure on it for the ultrasound hurt so bad! 

Being on day 3 of bed rest, I'm surprised that I'm feeling more cramps and discomfort this morning than I did the last couple of days. I hope that's a good sign. I hope the cramps mean one of the embryos are implanting. 

I'm 33 and my doctor prescribed me aggressive dosages of medication because for a 33 y/o I naturally had very few follicles. I was on Gonal F 300, Menopur (2 vials), and Micro Lupron (or Leuprolide Acetate). 4 shots a day I had to give myself! 

Even with the aggressive meds, there was only 4 eggs to retrieve, and only 3 of them were big enough for fertilization. I had them transfer 2 embryos. 

I've got my pregnancy test scheduled for April 28 (only like a week away)!

Looking forward to sharing on this forum. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aein - lets keep those follies growing!! Lots of quality eggs!

Socal - Welcome! I was always wondering about bedrest, I think I have to do 2 days this time but I don't remember them prescribing any to me last time. Fxed that those cramps are a great sign for you! Will you test early?


----------



## dbluett

Welcome socal girl! 
I had no bed rest. The place i go said that there there have been multiple studies that show bed rest actually does not increase your chances of becoming pregnant. I just had light activities for 3 days and no lifting 25 lbs or more. My beta is also scheduled for 4/28. 

Aein- sounds promising.


----------



## SoCal Girl

ttcbaby, thank you for the welcome. I don't think I'll test early...even though I still have like 5 or 6 HPT left, I think I will wait to see what the blood test results are in a week. =) 

dbluett, yeah I've heard that the bed rest thing is subjective and will be different advice from different doctors. I think the most important thing is to make sure we're relaxed as much as possible; physically, mentally and emotionally. The bed rest for me was an opportunity for positive reflection and 'prayer' (for lack of a better word). Otherwise, I'd busy myself with household chores and work. 

Also the rule for no lifting anything heavier than a certain number of lbs - also seems very subjective too. My doctor said no lifting 10 lbs or more, which means I can't pick up my 16 lb. doggie. =( but it's interesting your doctor says nothing over 25 lbs. 

Good luck on your beta!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks for the response. Yes the bedrest thing is very controversial. I see on my IVF schedule that they want me to do 2 days. I don't mind, watching some TV and chilling for a couple of days.

I am trying to find an online pharmacy to buy my IVF meds. Who did everyone use? Has anyone every purchased from the online pharmacies based in London and Isreal?


----------



## dbluett

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks for the response. Yes the bedrest thing is very controversial. I see on my IVF schedule that they want me to do 2 days. I don't mind, watching some TV and chilling for a couple of days.
> 
> I am trying to find an online pharmacy to buy my IVF meds. Who did everyone use? Has anyone every purchased from the online pharmacies based in London and Isreal?

I bought my meds from Freedom Fertillity


----------



## SoCal Girl

I used Freedom Fertility too!


----------



## dbluett

I am now 7dpt. Had some spotting yesterday and today. This TWW is horrible. I am thinking about testing on Friday.

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## ttcbaby117

lets hope that is some implantation spotting.....I think the 2ww is one of the hardest parts of this. You are almost there.....xxx


----------



## SoCal Girl

Spotting is a good sign! I'm excited for you! I haven't seen any spotting (yet), but I've been getting some cramps and bloating. Today, some of the cramps have been quite strong. I'm 4dpt, and the way I'm feeling, I feel sure that something good is happening. 

And I'm so bloated that I'm already having to wear my pants completely unbuttoned and unzipped. I have a desk job, so I'm sitting all day. I need to buy some more stretchy clothes!

Yes, I agree - the 2ww can seem like eternity. Hang in there!


----------



## Frustrated1

I'm 5dp5dt. Will probably test when I get to 8dp5dt, which will be Saturday for me. Not feeling overly optimistic this time round.


----------



## scarletrose76

Hi ladies, just found your thread. Just had my egg collection this morning so as you do start googling everything, lol. 
This is my 4th attempt at ICSI, did the short protocol this time and to be honest I feel a lot better this time round. 
Got 11 eggs this morning, fingers crossed they are doing well in the lab. Been in bed all day and DH is really looking after me.
Most of you have started your 2 WW so baby dust to all, frustrated1 try to stay positive xxxx&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## dbluett

Ladies,
I just bought a cheap Walmart test and got a faint, but noticeable line. :thumbup::happydance:[-o&lt;


----------



## ttcbaby117

Scarlet - welcome!!!! Why did they change your protocol? Do you think you responded better? I am doing the short protocol to without suppression. Last time they suppressed me and I only made 8 eggs. She wanted more. Fxed that you have a ton of quality embies in the next few days.

dblue - WHOOP WHOOP! That is awesome.....anything there is a great sign! 

Frustrated - fxed for you!

AFM - not much going on....wishing the time away to start my cycle in July.


----------



## scarletrose76

dblue congrats xxxx

Thanks ttcbaby117, 

each time I have a cycle they change something as the others have not worked before, so they changed drugs first couple of tries now they didn't down reg me. I do feel better this time, it's been the easiest cycle.
This time they also put the time lapse primo vision on the eggs too, cost £800 extra but I can now see if the quality of the eggs are good and they don't have to disturb the eggs each day to look at them as the camera is on them. Cool thing too is I get the images on a memory stick when they finish. Imagine showing the kids when they are older the egg and the sperm that made them, I find it fascinating, however DH thinks I'm nuts lol.

They rang this morning and I was told out of the eleven, 
1 egg didn't fertilise 
2 didn't take the ISCI
So that left 8, on using the primo vision they found 4 eggs did not have the right number of chromosomes and would die over the next couple of days so discarded them, I now have 4 good eggs with the right chromosomes, the spindle of the egg in the right place and no deformities, embrogiest sees no reason why these 4 should not grow properly but not everything always goes to plan. 
I'm still quite sore and bloated but trying to stay positive I only need one to make my little bundle of joy, so have to wait till morning now for an update. 
Xxxxxx


----------



## SoCal Girl

dbluett - YAY!!!! 

...question for your girls: how many of you are on progesterone meds right now? How's that going for you? 

I have to give myself an intramuscular shot (well, my husband does it for me) of Progesterone oil each night along with a suppository. Anyone else having to do the same thing?

I heard that if we get a BFP, then we have to keep giving ourselves the progesterone for the whole 1st trimester. Is that true?


----------



## scarletrose76

Hi soCal girl, 

I'm on suppositories only, I have to put one in every 12 hours. I was also told if I get a BFP I also will have to do it first trimester.


----------



## dbluett

SoCal, I was suppose to do suppositories. But dr decided the day of the retrival that the shot would be better. So hubby gives me a progesterone shot every night (in the butt). I was told that once i get a BFP, they will probably switch me to suppositories 3 times a day. I was told that i would remain on the suppositories for the 1st trimester.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Scarlet - that's a wonderful report. I haven't ever heard of that camera. That's pretty cool and worth the money to have pics of them. I'm glad to hear you felt better on this protocol, I was worried about the not suppressing me and then all of my follies growing to different sizes. 

Socal- I think you will have to do it through the first trip which is when the placenta takes over and starts producing progesterone for you.


----------



## Aein

hey Girls... yuhoo m after 2 days break and so much news around

dbluett, very very happy for you... i am sure its your month... lots of prayers for you and everyone with us in waiting <3

AFM... yesterday my scan went good but literally i was IN pain during vaginal US :/
Alhamdulillah 8 mature follies at RT O and 10 matures at LT O ...so finally moving with egg collection tomorrow morning , need prayers dearies

Dr said my ovaries are clear now but side effect of oavries hyper stimulation can occur and if we found fluid on Saturday inside ovaries, so we will freeze the eggs and will transfer embryo after 1 or 2 months :S .. wt u girls suggest is this normal, do i need to worry? 

got my trigger shoot last night 10pm... tomorrow morning 8am, we will be in clinic

i think they want to give some rest to my ovaries den and it will be good step for future hope so :)

i dont want to think about tomorrow but my mind stuck and i got sore throat, flu n little fever too :( we are alone here me n my DH families are in our home country.. feeling alone suffer you alot i know :(


----------



## Frustrated1

*Dbluett* a massive congratulations. You must be absolutely thrilled!

*Scarlet rose* well done with your four perfect embryos :happy dance:. At least you know they have a good chance of developing well given they look structurally sound. Are you aiming to push for blastocysts? I hope the soreness and bloating alleviates soon.

*Socal girl* I continued all of my luteal support for the first three months of pregnancy with my son. Little did I know that I would have to have injections for so long! I took cyclogest (progesterone suppositories), Framin (anti-coagulant the same as Clexane), aspirin and Metformin (for PCOS) for the full 12 weeks. This time round I also have Crinone a progesterone gel to use as well. They did suggest I use Lentogest, the intramuscular progesterone shots this time round, but I thought it unnecessary given (i) i didn't use it last time and (ii) knowing that I'd be on it for three months!

*Aein* good luck with your egg collection. If they do have to freeze then there are some positives to that as it will give your body a chance to recover and the chances of a positive outcome with a successfully defrosted blastocyst are generally higher than a fresh one as only the strongest blasts make it through freezing and defrosting. My clinic has a higher success rate with frozen cycles than it does with fresh. 

I'm now 7dp5dt and due to test tomorrow morning. I have my cheapo Boots' test at the ready. Have noticed that the Crinone gel looks slightly peachy pink when it has come out of me though so that isn't a great sign. Haven't had any cramps or dizzy spells since about 3dp. Last time round they were very strong at 7dp. I know your body can react differently each time, but I have quite a strong feeling it hasn't worked this cycle. I think sometimes you just instinctively know.


----------



## dbluett

Aein, good luck! 

I am going to retest tomorrow using the one clear blue easy digital that i have at home. Fingers crossed. I will be 10dpt5dt.


----------



## scarletrose76

Aein, good luck for egg collection tomorrow xx

Dbluett, Fingers crossed your faint line yesterday will be a lovely solid one (or bold writing saying PREGNANT) on digital, xxx sending positive thoughts xxx

Frustrated, same with you fingers, toes and everything crossed, praying you get your positive in morning xxxx baby dust, Irish dust flying all the way to jersey to you xxx

Our 4 eggs are still alive thank god, we have decided to put 2 back in tomorrow and see if others go to blast then freeze them, ebroyoloest says they are all good quality eggs, he spoke to DH and of course he didn't even ask what cell or grade they were, after all the goes we have had at this you would think by now he would know to ask lol. So at 1115 tomorrow I will be pregnant until proven otherwise.

Glasses up &#55356;&#57207;&#55356;&#57207;&#55356;&#57207;&#55356;&#57207; cheers to us being up the duff xxx


----------



## dbluett

Good luck scarletrose76 and frustrated1. My blood test is next tuesday 4/28. I am really hoping i see the words PREGNANT tomorrow. Will let everybody know :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Well contrary to all expectations my test was positive which gives us a due date of 4th Jan :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dbluett

Yah.. congrats frustrated1. I got a :bfp: from my home test this morning. :happydance:


----------



## scarletrose76

Wow ladies so happy for you both, congratulations xxxxxxxxxx I hope this is a lucky thread I've joined and it rubs off on me xxxx

Just had 2 x 8 cell grade 2 embies put back in, best I've ever had in all my cycles. I'm feeling really positive, official test date is May 10th. 

Let the dreaded 2week wait commence when I google every symptom I have and know it don't make a blind bit of difference as everyone is different hahaha.

Again ladies I'm so happy for yous xxxx


----------



## dbluett

Best of luck scarletrose76.:dust:

I go tuesday for my blood test. Can not wait to see what my levels are.


----------



## Aein

Hello Girls

hoping everyone doing fine haaa

so yesterday a big day went very well, 26 eggs collected yuhooo
tdy in some hours they are gonna call us about emryo's progress... really i wish to hear some good

and yes alhamdulilah, the fluid was very minimal so dr said we will move ahead and may be Tuesday or Thursday they fix for embryos implant

i am really very much exited... they put me on cyclogest suspissory, Jisprin and vitamins D too... 

but i dont know why m feeling pain in my throat all over luks like swealing and pain inside :/ wt should i do girls


----------



## dbluett

Aein said:


> Hello Girls
> 
> hoping everyone doing fine haaa
> 
> so yesterday a big day went very well, 26 eggs collected yuhooo
> tdy in some hours they are gonna call us about emryo's progress... really i wish to hear some good
> 
> and yes alhamdulilah, the fluid was very minimal so dr said we will move ahead and may be Tuesday or Thursday they fix for embryos implant
> 
> i am really very much exited... they put me on cyclogest suspissory, Jisprin and vitamins D too...
> 
> but i dont know why m feeling pain in my throat all over luks like swealing and pain inside :/ wt should i do girls

26 eggs! That is great. Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Aein

thanks dbluett :)

i rcvd the coordinator call, and yes 17 fertilized 
on thursday they call us for embryo implant...

wt u girls think can i go with more den one option? is it safe


----------



## Frustrated1

*Aein* congratulations! That's a great number of fertilised eggs. I'm not quite sure what you mean by going with more than one option. Do you mean can you put more than one back in? If your doctor intends to allow the eggs to develop for 5 days before transfer (to what is called blastocyst stage) then you should know that if you transfer back two blastocysts then you have a very high chance of having twins (my clinic said greater than 60%). Given you have responded so well to treatment so far and it's your first attempt then I would only out one back. It sounds like you will end up with some left over to freeze so if it didn't work this time you could put another one or two back in 2 to 3 months time. 

I did a clear blue digital test today and got 2-3 weeks at 15 days after EC, which is bang on track. Will be calling to book my two blood tests today &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Aein

Frustrated, woow good news dear, prayers n wishes on your way .. keep us updated abt blood test result

thanks for detailed reply and yes i means the same, i discuss with DH and told him if Dr said we can put back multiples, so i'll go with 2 ... in case if one didnt work so may be another one do... else if both of them works as twins so i'll be more den enough happy happy :)

it all depends with time, God's wish for us .. we are keeping good faith on him :)

hey girls.... where are you all, wt are da updates


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck to each and every one of you!!! :dust:

I just started my stems on Sat and am due for retrieval next Monday. I could feel my ovary going nuts just one hr after my first menopur/gonal-f mix. I only have one ovary and 11 follies were seen at my u/s on Friday & my doc said that's a great # for someone with 1 ovary. Now lets hope most of those follies are retrieved! :). I'm very excited but nervous all at once. Dh and I are hoping for a 5dt but may be doing a 3dt, depending on the embryos of course. 
I see many of u are past transfer at this point. I hope u have extra sticky beans in the oven! . 
How many did u all transfer? Dh and I are thinking 1 day 5 or 2 day 3s. Only about 7 more days until we have a better idea of how many we'll be transferring back! :happydance:.

I am a tad bit worried about OHSS from the stem meds tho. We only have until June and our GOOD insurance runs up. We didn't find out we had IVF coverage until 3 months ago and we got enough time for 1 shot at this! FX it works out! We will have time for a frozen cycle tho, if needed, so hopefully we get at least a couple frosties to put away, or in the case of OHSS, all good embies will be frozen but I'm hoping we are lucky enough to finish out this cycle. I cant believe this is finally happening! Last yr when I was told my remaining tube was blocked, I thought that was it for us but an insurance miracle gave us the 1 shot at IVF that I prayed every single day for. FX FX FX!

Again, I wish u all TONS of luck & dust and I hope we all have very successful first rounds! :) :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Frustrated1 said:


> *Aein* congratulations! That's a great number of fertilised eggs. I'm not quite sure what you mean by going with more than one option. Do you mean can you put more than one back in? If your doctor intends to allow the eggs to develop for 5 days before transfer (to what is called blastocyst stage) then you should know that if you transfer back two blastocysts then you have a very high chance of having twins (my clinic said greater than 60%). Given you have responded so well to treatment so far and it's your first attempt then I would only out one back. It sounds like you will end up with some left over to freeze so if it didn't work this time you could put another one or two back in 2 to 3 months time.
> 
> I did a clear blue digital test today and got 2-3 weeks at 15 days after EC, which is bang on track. Will be calling to book my two blood tests today &#65533;&#65533;

Yay! Congrats!!! :) I wish u a very H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

waitingongod1 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Waitingongod, when about do u expect your transfer and such? Mine is expected to be around May 4th. Maybe you and I will be very close in our TWW. . Good luck hun!
> 
> Not sure! Won't know time line till after surgery but hopefully the same week as you though! I don't never done this. Know any more prep work they do other than uterus scan?Click to expand...

Just the uterus/tube check and then bloods...other then that I dont think I had any other testing before starting the stems. I hope everything works out for the absolute best for us both! :) It looks like we should have quite a few TWW buddies with us. FX for everyone!  This is my very first time too. Its def a long, tiring process but it'll all be worth it when we're holding our IVF miracles! FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Did anyone else get "lumps" under ur skin for a minute or so after ur stem injections? I keep getting this lump under my skin but it goes away after I rub it with pressure. Just wondering if this is some what normal. I don't experience this with the Lupron, just the menopur/gonal-f mix. Ive also noticed the stems burn quite a bit going in. Man, I cant wait for this part to be over! Lol.


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> *Aein* congratulations! That's a great number of fertilised eggs. I'm not quite sure what you mean by going with more than one option. Do you mean can you put more than one back in? If your doctor intends to allow the eggs to develop for 5 days before transfer (to what is called blastocyst stage) then you should know that if you transfer back two blastocysts then you have a very high chance of having twins (my clinic said greater than 60%). Given you have responded so well to treatment so far and it's your first attempt then I would only out one back. It sounds like you will end up with some left over to freeze so if it didn't work this time you could put another one or two back in 2 to 3 months time.
> 
> I did a clear blue digital test today and got 2-3 weeks at 15 days after EC, which is bang on track. Will be calling to book my two blood tests today &#65533;&#65533;

My test only said 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Dbluett* they are not particularly accurate, so I wouldn't worry. It depends on how diluted your urine is. I used the first urine of the day and I never drink enough so it would have been very concentrated. I purposely left my test until today as I thought I would get 1-2 weeks yesterday (HCG doubles roughly every 48 hours). My embryo was also day 6 rather than 5 so may have implanted earlier. You would probably find that if you repeated the test it would now say 2-3 weeks. In any event, your blood test tomorrow will be far more accurate. I've also got mine tomorrow morning. Fingers' crossed that we both get nice high numbers &#128522;


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> *Dbluett* they are not particularly accurate, so I wouldn't worry. It depends on how diluted your urine is. I used the first urine of the day and I never drink enough so it would have been very concentrated. I purposely left my test until today as I thought I would get 1-2 weeks yesterday (HCG doubles roughly every 48 hours). My embryo was also day 6 rather than 5 so may have implanted earlier. You would probably find that if you repeated the test it would now say 2-3 weeks. In any event, your blood test tomorrow will be far more accurate. I've also got mine tomorrow morning. Fingers' crossed that we both get nice high numbers &#128522;

Oh I wasn't too concerned with the weeks, i just cared that it said PREGNANT.  I hope we both have good numbers tomorrow too. My appointment is at 7:30 am. I should hopefully know by noon.


----------



## aidensmommy1

dbluett said:


> Frustrated1 said:
> 
> 
> *Dbluett* they are not particularly accurate, so I wouldn't worry. It depends on how diluted your urine is. I used the first urine of the day and I never drink enough so it would have been very concentrated. I purposely left my test until today as I thought I would get 1-2 weeks yesterday (HCG doubles roughly every 48 hours). My embryo was also day 6 rather than 5 so may have implanted earlier. You would probably find that if you repeated the test it would now say 2-3 weeks. In any event, your blood test tomorrow will be far more accurate. I've also got mine tomorrow morning. Fingers' crossed that we both get nice high numbers &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Oh I wasn't too concerned with the weeks, i just cared that it said PREGNANT.  I hope we both have good numbers tomorrow too. My appointment is at 7:30 am. I should hopefully know by noon.Click to expand...

good luck To u both! :)

I just realized I started this thread and I didn't find it until I asked to join u all. Lol. I was looking for a good IVF support group too and then after a couple of wks of me browsing, I ran into this thread and thought it looked like a good one with a great group of ladies and what do u know, its the one I originally started for support in the first place and basically forgot about! lol.  Glad there's so much support going around from all of us going through this at the same time! Sorry I haven't been around on here until now. I tried to stay away from the internet leading up to IVF to stop obsession and help time go by, u know? I'm finally back in the TTC world though after a short 2 month break while on the BCP's and hope to be lucky enough to get a BFP from this first & only fresh cycle. FX! 
Again, good luck to all of you! Every last one of us deserve our sticky beans and so far this threads looking pretty darn sticky...fx it stays that way! :) GL ladies!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Frustrated, thats awesome u made it for a day 6 transfer! :) I just hope my embies make it to day 5!

Frustrated & dbluett, would either of u happen to remember what ur AMH & FSH were when u had ur bloods done before starting IVF? I only have one ovary so im sure mine will differ from urs any how but I'm just curious about levels & figured I'd ask & you have bfps and they say you can some what predict if an IVF cycle will succeed based off of AMH levels. I thought that was pretty neat. 
Its crazy how much you learn while TTC. Before IVF, I didn't think it was possible for me to learn anything else when it comes to TTC but IVF has most definitely taught me even more then I ever thought id know! I need to thank "Dr. Google" for teaching me most of what I now know though...lol. But I have learned alot from our RE. I'm excited to learn more about embryo grading when our embryos are graded :). I'm praying this all works out how we all hope! FX! Sorry for rambling btw. I tend to do that when im excited! :haha:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## dbluett

aidensmommy1, we do have a great group with lots of support. I am so glad I found this thread! I defiantly have a sticky bean, now just hoping it stays stuck. I don't remember what my levels were. It is amazing how much you learn when you are TTC, especially when going through fertility treatments.

:dust: for everybody!


----------



## aidensmommy1

dbluett said:


> aidensmommy1, we do have a great group with lots of support. I am so glad I found this thread! I defiantly have a sticky bean, now just hoping it stays stuck. I don't remember what my levels were. It is amazing how much you learn when you are TTC, especially when going through fertility treatments.
> 
> :dust: for everybody!

I am so incredibly happy for you! This is the exact reason I wanted to start a first time IVF thread, I wanted to hear about BFPs and obv to talk about what we're all going through as well, but seeing you and frustrated both get your BFP's gives me a ton of hope! I'm actually really calm about my cycle. I read threads where women are freaked out about every moment/every little thing during their cycle (which is 110% understandable!!!) but for some reason I have this sort of "calm" feeling in my heart. Maybe thats a good sign :). Hopefully ill be announcing my BFP in 17 days or so! FX! Hope u stick around and keep us posted on your pregnancy! Again, im so thrilled for u! :happydance:


----------



## Aein

i felt lumps under neck areas and have pain inside too on the night after OPU :/ its better now in 2 days but the thing that's hurting me is continuous bloating n constipation :/


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aein said:


> i felt lumps under neck areas and have pain inside too on the night after OPU :/ its better now in 2 days but the thing that's hurting me is continuous bloating n constipation :/

I'm sorry your experiencing so much pain :-\. The continuous bloating and constipation is one thing I'm very nervous about! I get constipated easily but for some reason, ever since I started the lupron, ive been 100% regular when it comes to BM's. Sry if tmi. I'm hoping I stay regulated like this so that I don't have the extra pain after retrieval. Constipation can truly make things feel THAT much worse. I spoke with a med specialist a couple wks back and he said that there's no harm at all in taking something to help with constipation during IVF or pregnancy so you could maybe try something to help it, if u haven't already. I hope u feel better & less bloated soon!! GL hun!


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi Aidensmommy!

Good to hear from you again! This cycle was actually a complete wipe out for me in terms of being fresh cycle. We only got 2 mature eggs (out of 11 retrieved) and neither made it past day four. Luckily I had three frozen embryos from 18 months ago so we popped one of those back in and it took.

18 months ago, when I was 34, my AMH was 18.1 and my FSH was 8.6. Last month (now 35 and three-quarters...) my AMH had plummeted to 10.1. My FSH was still the same. My previous fresh cycle was much more successful as we had 12 mature eggs versus 2 this time. 

xx


----------



## Aein

thanks aidenmommy 

the night was worse, i am into home remedies but no use till yet
now i'll arrange prunes or prunes juice, i hope it will relief me 

i'll discuss with my Dr on embryo transfer time, so if any precautions he must let me know before


----------



## Frustrated1

Just got the results of my blood test back. Beta HCG is 423 and progesterone is 158 so fingers' crossed all looks good so far. I'll have a repeat test in 48 hours to check my HCG is doubling &#128522;.


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> Just got the results of my blood test back. Beta HCG is 423 and progesterone is 158 so fingers' crossed all looks good so far. I'll have a repeat test in 48 hours to check my HCG is doubling &#128522;.

Yah... sounds promising. Just had my blood work done. So I will know in a few hours what my levels are.


----------



## dbluett

Just got my results back.Beta HCG is 547. YAH :happydance: Go back on Thursday to see if the number doubles.


Hoping for a sticky bean!!!! :dust:


----------



## Frustrated1

Fab news! Does your clinic scan at 6 weeks? I'm trying not to let myself get too excited until we get to that point &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> Fab news! Does your clinic scan at 6 weeks? I'm trying not to let myself get too excited until we get to that point &#9786;&#65039;

Yup, they do scans at 6 weeks. So the first scan will probably be right before i go on vacation. I'm trying not to get too excited either, but this is the first time my HCG level was this high on the first test.


----------



## Frustrated1

The six week mark will be here in no time and I think a good HCG level is a good sign that it is in utero. Have you had any symptoms at all? I was really lucky and completely escaped all morning sickness last time. Am hoping it will be the same again this time round. I've just had the cramping and dizziness that I had last time. I can't tell if I feel more tired than usual or not as I've been permanently tired since last July!


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> The six week mark will be here in no time and I think a good HCG level is a good sign that it is in utero. Have you had any symptoms at all? I was really lucky and completely escaped all morning sickness last time. Am hoping it will be the same again this time round. I've just had the cramping and dizziness that I had last time. I can't tell if I feel more tired than usual or not as I've been permanently tired since last July!

The last few days i have been getting nauseated, my boobs hurt a little bit and my stomach has been a little itchy. Oh yeah having to go to the bathroom more. LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats to you ladies! This is so wonderful to see some BFP's....fxed that everything doubles in the next couple of days.


----------



## SoCal Girl

frustrated1 and dbluett - That's exciting! 

dbluett....I'm on the same schedule as you. They took my blood this morning, and said they will call between 2-5pm w/ results (Thurs I also have to go back in). 

Right now it's only 3:30 here, and I've got the phone glued to me so that I don't miss the call. Since this is my first ever cycle, I was kind of expecting the call to simply tell me if 'yes' I'm preggers, or 'no' I'm not...but after reading this thread, it sounds like the information is a bit more than that... I take it the higher the number of HCG, the better? And is it same for the progesterone levels too? 

I really have a good feeling about getting some positive results...I've been feeling cramps here and there, and feeling bloated a lot. Fxed!!!

BTW, does beta stand for anything? I've gathered that it's a type of pregnancy test?...


----------



## MrsL4

Out of curiosity, would y'all share how often your appointments were during IVF? 

I am still in the TWW for my third IUI....scheduled for IVF next cycle if this is a no go. 
My clinic does cycle IVF so they estimated starting the medicines around May 29, and egg retrieval is around June 8. (I am guessing I am on birth control until the 29th? I will meet with the nurse once we know about this IUI cycle)

I work a rather time consuming job (with some nights and some weekends).....so I am trying to figure out how I can load my June schedule. 

Once you start the medicine, when do they do the first ultrasound? And as you go through the cycle, they do daily ultrasounds? I know it depends on how you stim but just curious if anyones clinic does group/cycle IVFs like mine....and maybe gave them some more insight. Or maybe personal experience!

It seems like once the egg retrieval is done, there isn't much (maybe labs) until egg transfer, either 3 or 5 depending.


----------



## SoCal Girl

My test came out negative. :cry:

I was sooo sure that something was implanting... I transferred 2 embryos on day 3, and was sooo hopeful that at least one of them would stick. 

We froze my 3rd embryo (that's all my first cycle came up with) and I'm thinking I might just schedule a Frozen transfer as my next attempt. And then if that doesn't work out, then move onto a full cycle # 2. 

....so disheartening! =(


----------



## SoCal Girl

MrsL4 said:


> Out of curiosity, would y'all share how often your appointments were during IVF?
> 
> ...
> Once you start the medicine, when do they do the first ultrasound? And as you go through the cycle, they do daily ultrasounds? I know it depends on how you stim but just curious if anyones clinic does group/cycle IVFs like mine....and maybe gave them some more insight. Or maybe personal experience!
> 
> It seems like once the egg retrieval is done, there isn't much (maybe labs) until egg transfer, either 3 or 5 depending.

MrsL4 - this is how my schedule worked out: 

The ultrasounds started before I started on meds. I think there was 2 visits with my fertility facility before I started on the meds. That's not including the HSG test (to see if there's any blockages in your fallopian tubes). 

Week 1: 3 days into taking my meds, I went in for ultrasound check-in, and 2 days later, another ultrasound. 2 visits.

Week 2: 1 visits for ultrasound. Was supposed to be 2 visits, but a couple of my egg follicles were getting quite big, and the doctor didn't want to wait any longer, so she pushed up the retrieval a couple of days earlier. 2nd visit was the retrieval. I took that day off. 

Week 3: Only visit was the Embryo transfer. No visits necessary between retrieval and transfer. And then my doctor advised I take a total of 3 days bed rest. Thankfully my transfer was on a Saturday, that way I only had to take 1 day off work. 

Week 4: no appointments, hopefully something is busy implanting. 
Week 5: 1 or 2 visits for them to take your blood to see if your pregnant.


----------



## dbluett

SoCal Girl said:


> My test came out negative. :cry:
> 
> I was sooo sure that something was implanting... I transferred 2 embryos on day 3, and was sooo hopeful that at least one of them would stick.
> 
> We froze my 3rd embryo (that's all my first cycle came up with) and I'm thinking I might just schedule a Frozen transfer as my next attempt. And then if that doesn't work out, then move onto a full cycle # 2.
> 
> ....so disheartening! =(

So sorry to hear! :hugs:


----------



## MrsL4

sorry to hear your test was negative socal
that is hard to hear but i am happy that you have a frostie waiting

thanks for sharing your timeline with me, it really helps


----------



## Frustrated1

*SoCal* so sorry to hear that your test was negative. I hope you are able to proceed with your FET soon :hugs:


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1, when do you go for your second BETA?


----------



## ttcbaby117

SoCal sorry hun.....It is a tough decision with one frostie. I was in the same boat. I have one frostie from my first IVF but my Dr told me maybe I should just do another fresh just in case for some reason it doesn't survive the frost. Speak to your dr and see what your options are. Maybe there is something they can do differently in the next fresh cycle etc. Again, huge hugs.....it is such a disappointment.


----------



## Aein

good news Frust & dbluett .. happy happy for you

SoCial girl... a big hug for you, dont be sad or disappointed dear, God has really written really sumthing good for u in near future <3

Afm, tomorrow 9am here we will be in clinic for ET, let see how it goes
any precautions girls? any advice :)

need ur prayers always :)


----------



## SoCal Girl

Aein - Good luck with your transfer! Do you have to go in with a full bladder? If so, good luck with that too. I had a really tough time with the transfer, because not only is it uncomfortable with the pressure of my full bladder, but then they had to put pressure on my stomach with the ultrasound device, and that was soooo uncomfortable. 

While I was waiting in the lobby and just before the procedure, I wish I spent some quality time for some deep breathing and to get in a calm head-space. Maybe it would have helped me to relax more. So, that's my advice to you...get your head and body in the most relaxed state.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Blue* i've just had my second blood test and am waiting nervously for the results! How are you doing?

*Aein* good luck with the transfer and enjoy some rest and relaxation over the next few days &#65533;&#65533;

*SoCal* it's a difficult one to decide whether to do another fresh cycle or a frozen one. I think there are lots of factors to consider such as your age, whether you would want to try for more than one child, the quality of the embryo that is frozen, whether the clinic thinks it has learnt anything from this cycle such that it could do a better job for you etc etc. We had our first cycle in Oct 2013, which resulted in four blasts. We put one back in (my now nine month old son - graded 5AA) and froze the other three (graded 3BB, 3BB and 4BC). I was 34 at the time. We would like to have three children and possibly more. I am now approaching 36. As such, we opted to do a fresh cycle this time round and to save my frozen 34 year old embryos for when I'm older the theory being that if I had a successful FET and then opted to do a fresh cycle when I was 37 for number 3 my egg quality may have deteriorated by then and there was no guarantee the frozen embies of lower quality would work. So, we had a fresh cycle and it was a complete disaster. Only two eggs fertilised. They both made it to day 3 (one perfect 8 cell and one 10 cell). If I didn't have my frozen eggs to fall back in I think we would have transferred both embies back on day 3. However, given we had some in the freezer I was advised to push for day 5. Neither made it so on day 5 we defrosted the better of the 3BB embryos. There are lots of things to consider, but I guess having a frozen embie gives some back up to a fresh cycle. If this cycle had failed, or fails early on in pregnancy, we will do another fresh cycle now whilst I am still relatively young. My AMH dropped from 18.1 to 10.1 in 18 months so things appear to be heading downhill quickly fertility wise for me.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Blue* just had my call. My Beta HCG was 423 on Tuesday and 1175 today (Thursday) so has more than doubled in 48 hours. Am feeling very relieved. My first scan has been booked for Weds 13th May when I will be 6+2 :happydance:


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> *Blue* just had my call. My Beta HCG was 423 on Tuesday and 1175 today (Thursday) so has more than doubled in 48 hours. Am feeling very relieved. My first scan has been booked for Weds 13th May when I will be 6+2 :happydance:

Yah... that is awsome!! Just had my bloodwork done and I am nervously awaiting the phone call. [-o&lt;


----------



## dbluett

Just got the call from my nurse. Beta was 547 on tuesday and today it was 1232! :happydance: So mine more than doubled too!! They like to do three betas so i go back on Monday. Ultrasound scheduled for Monday May 11th. Sigh of relief.:thumbup:


----------



## Frustrated1

dbluett said:


> Just got the call from my nurse. Beta was 547 on tuesday and today it was 1232! :happydance: So mine more than doubled too!! They like to do three betas so i go back on Monday. Ultrasound scheduled for Monday May 11th. Sigh of relief.:thumbup:

That's great *Blue*. I am now going to try to relax until my scan on 13th :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Awesome Frustrated and Blue!!!!! Well on your way! Now we have to wait to see the lil bean!


----------



## Aein

Frustrated1 said:


> *Blue* just had my call. My Beta HCG was 423 on Tuesday and 1175 today (Thursday) so has more than doubled in 48 hours. Am feeling very relieved. My first scan has been booked for Weds 13th May when I will be 6+2 :happydance:

awsum :happydance::happydance: go go :hugs:


----------



## Aein

thx girls :)

afm, yes social girl i go with full bladder but really i control myself too much, i ws reciting holy verses n mind was around in operation room, it went alhamdulillah very good

2 embroys grade 1 have been transferred :) 5 of them grade 1 and 2 freezed 

so far m relax very light, weekend also here so easy easy with Dh :D

entered into 2ww.... singing n praying hope it turns towards good end


----------



## dbluett

Aein said:


> thx girls :)
> 
> afm, yes social girl i go with full bladder but really i control myself too much, i ws reciting holy verses n mind was around in operation room, it went alhamdulillah very good
> 
> 2 embroys grade 1 have been transferred :) 5 of them grade 1 and 2 freezed
> 
> so far m relax very light, weekend also here so easy easy with Dh :D
> 
> entered into 2ww.... singing n praying hope it turns towards good end

Good luck!! oping to hear about more BFPs.


----------



## dbluett

DH and I broke down last night and told the family. I am an only child so this will be my mom's first grandchild.


----------



## Frustrated1

dbluett said:


> DH and I broke down last night and told the family. I am an only child so this will be my mom's first grandchild.

Aww, that's lovely. I bet she was really excited. We will not tell anyone until we get to the 12 week part. I think our parents and my three step-children will be a bit surprised we are having another one so soon after our son was born. Let's hope they will be positive about it though! We changed our car today for an estate so at least I'll be able to get a double buggy in the back now


----------



## Aein

last night i had horrible experience... dont know wht was tht i was in sleep into a dream and sudden luks sumthing popped up at right ovary side, aftertht i was in pain n scream... i got relief in 20mins when i poop out in toilet :/

i was like dis much pain i will be died i cant be a mom :(


----------



## dbluett

How is everybody doing? 

Frustrated1- Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## Frustrated1

*Blue* just dizziness and cramping from time to time. I think I'm feeling more dizzy this time round. That could be because I can't really rest with Joshua to look after though. How are you doing? I wish I were having a blood test on Monday to check things are still heading in the right direction. Will have to be content with doing a Clearblue test tomorrow to see if I get 3+ weeks.


----------



## dbluett

I am doing well. Other than being tired and having a little nausea I feel fine. Oh and the once in awhile gas. Lol I can't wait for my test on Monday to see how things are going. Will let everybody know once I have the results.


----------



## Aein

Hello Ladies, how your 2ww is going on

i'm just at start days so didnt feeling much just bloated, constipated , gassy :S

tell me actually which day we can do hpt after blastocyst transfer?


----------



## dbluett

Aein said:


> Hello Ladies, how your 2ww is going on
> 
> i'm just at start days so didnt feeling much just bloated, constipated , gassy :S
> 
> tell me actually which day we can do hpt after blastocyst transfer?

I did mine 10days after transfer


----------



## Frustrated1

*Aein* I tested 8 days after transfer (13 days after egg collection). 

I've been having lots of cramping pain too. I've had two nights now where the cramping has been so bad it has woken me up. The first was two or three nights after transfer and the second was last night. I can't recall having quite this much cramping and dizziness last time. Maybe it means this one is a girl!


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> *Aein* I tested 8 days after transfer (13 days after egg collection).
> 
> I've been having lots of cramping pain too. I've had two nights now where the cramping has been so bad it has woken me up. The first was two or three nights after transfer and the second was last night. I can't recall having quite this much cramping and dizziness last time. Maybe it means this one is a girl!

I haven't had a lot of cramping. I've had a lot bloating though.


----------



## Aein

even i am nt feeling crampy just bloating all way
yesterday night i feel pain line menstrual cycle is about to come, it lasts for 10 minutes then fishuuuuu

but night i didnt sleep, cant afford the quilt too, feeling so thirsty :<


----------



## Frustrated1

*Aein* that's a good sign. I could mean the embryo was implanting. Fingers' crossed :)


----------



## Aein

Frustrated1 said:


> *Aein* that's a good sign. I could mean the embryo was implanting. Fingers' crossed :)

I really hope so, wishing and praying :flower:
in 4 year of married life never seen a double hpt line :< just a wish and soon God will listen to our prayers :cloud9:


----------



## dbluett

Third and final beta numbers are in. Level was 1,232 last Thursday, today it is 5,692. :happydance:

Go for 6 week ultrasound next Monday! :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies. Sorry haven't been on. Ive used too much internet data on my phone! Lol!
Anyway, I trigger tonight! Yay! And E.R is on Wednesday at 8a.m! :). Today at my scan there were 7 follies above 18mm & 3 at 17mm so I'm hopeful for this. Its def alot less then many hope for but I'm pretty darn proud of my one ovary! :haha:. Since many of u have already had your retrievals, ill probably be asking u all some questions over the next few days! . 

To everyone waiting for retrieval and/or transfer, BEST OF LUCK! Everyone past transfer, I hope to see your BFP's before we know it! :) Fx! Lots of dust & luck to everyone!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

aiden - that is an awesome number for 1 ovary! Way to go !!!!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Random question for those who have been through ivf. Massages make me relax. When is best time for me to get one. Before Injections start...during injections..or after egg retrieval ect....thanks. can't wait to hear all of your results. I start injections June 4!


----------



## SoCal Girl

dbluett and frustrated1 -I know I already said this, but congratulations again! I wish I got a BFP along with you guys, so that I can feel on the same boat. =) 

aidensmommy1 - Good luck with your E.R.! Are you planning on doing a fresh transfer 3 or 5 days after? 7 follicles is great! I only produced 3, but 2 of the 3 weren't quite mature enough to be fertilized the day of retrieval. So compared to my minimal results, things are looking good for you! 

This whole process is really forcing me to have more patience...after getting a BFN, I've decided to do an FET of my 1 last frozen embryo, but today they ran my estrogen & progesterone levels to make sure they're low enough, and my estrogen level is too high to do anything this month. =( I have to go on BCP for 2 weeks and then wait to get my period again 4 weeks from now, and then start the process. So the transfer probably won't even happen until June! ....and I don't have a lot of confidence in this 1 embryo. If it doesnt turn into a BFP, then next cycle (in July) is when I will start a whole new fresh cycle. Grrr.... 

I should be more hopeful for this embryo or rather "frosty" as someone called it... *cute!*


----------



## SoCal Girl

waitingongod1 said:


> Random question for those who have been through ivf. Massages make me relax. When is best time for me to get one. Before Injections start...during injections..or after egg retrieval ect....thanks. can't wait to hear all of your results. I start injections June 4!

I would imagine the best time to be the most relaxed is while you're on your meds and also after the transfer. I would say after the transfer would be most important because it will help you be more relaxed, but it can also help with blood flow to your uterus. I can't see how getting a massage after the retrieval but before transfer would help.


----------



## dbluett

aidensmommy1 said:


> Hello ladies. Sorry haven't been on. Ive used too much internet data on my phone! Lol!
> Anyway, I trigger tonight! Yay! And E.R is on Wednesday at 8a.m! :). Today at my scan there were 7 follies above 18mm & 3 at 17mm so I'm hopeful for this. Its def alot less then many hope for but I'm pretty darn proud of my one ovary! :haha:. Since many of u have already had your retrievals, ill probably be asking u all some questions over the next few days! .
> 
> To everyone waiting for retrieval and/or transfer, BEST OF LUCK! Everyone past transfer, I hope to see your BFP's before we know it! :) Fx! Lots of dust & luck to everyone!! :dust:

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## MrsL4

aidan - good luck to you! fingers crossed


Sadly I started my period today after my third IUI. Bummed because I was actually having some hope that it may be "our" month this time.....I made it to 16 dpIUI and I normally start my period 12-14 dpo. 

Called the doctors office this morning so I can get on the IVF train. My office does cycle IVF.....so she said I should be able to get into May/June cycle. They start stimming around May 29 and estimated egg retrieval around June 8.

I guess I will start BCP soon until stim? We didn't really talk about that part.

I know I will be meeting with the IVF nurse to go over meds and schedule at some point....hopefully get that scheduled when they call me back today.


waiting - I enjoy massages too.....maybe I should book one once I get my IVF schedule.


----------



## dbluett

MrsL4 said:


> aidan - good luck to you! fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Sadly I started my period today after my third IUI. Bummed because I was actually having some hope that it may be "our" month this time.....I made it to 16 dpIUI and I normally start my period 12-14 dpo.
> 
> Called the doctors office this morning so I can get on the IVF train. My office does cycle IVF.....so she said I should be able to get into May/June cycle. They start stimming around May 29 and estimated egg retrieval around June 8.
> 
> I guess I will start BCP soon until stim? We didn't really talk about that part.
> 
> I know I will be meeting with the IVF nurse to go over meds and schedule at some point....hopefully get that scheduled when they call me back today.
> 
> 
> waiting - I enjoy massages too.....maybe I should book one once I get my IVF schedule.

Good luck!


----------



## waitingongod1

MrsL4 said:


> aidan - good luck to you! fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Sadly I started my period today after my third IUI. Bummed because I was actually having some hope that it may be "our" month this time.....I made it to 16 dpIUI and I normally start my period 12-14 dpo.
> 
> Called the doctors office this morning so I can get on the IVF train. My office does cycle IVF.....so she said I should be able to get into May/June cycle. They start stimming around May 29 and estimated egg retrieval around June 8.
> 
> I guess I will start BCP soon until stim? We didn't really talk about that part.
> 
> I know I will be meeting with the IVF nurse to go over meds and schedule at some point....hopefully get that scheduled when they call me back today.
> 
> 
> waiting - I enjoy massages too.....maybe I should book one once I get my IVF schedule.

I'm going to start bcp tomorrow! Maybe we can be ivf buddies! Hope you find your schedule soon!


----------



## MrsL4

i just got my bcp and starting tonight!!! fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Aein

woow good news dbluett... go go girl.... hnh 9mnths <3

gud luck aiden, prayers r on you way

afm, m just waiting n waiting :)


----------



## Frustrated1

*Aein* when are you planning to test?


----------



## MrsL4

Just got off the phone w the nurse.... Start Lupron the 15th. I see them the 14th for a trial transfer, blood work, and to go over the schedule


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> *Aein* when are you planning to test?

Frustrated, have you tested again?


----------



## Aein

Frustrated1 said:


> *Aein* when are you planning to test?

still nt decided dears.... tomorrow will be a week of embryo transfer , so ideally i should wait 1 more week, right?? 

i seriously wanna do hpt too but DH saying no :( he said you can be upset if BFN came :winkwink:

girls.... i got pimle on my tummy right above belly button , wt it should be, anything promising :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Frustrated1

It's a very personal choice, *Aein*. I tested 8 days after transfer.


----------



## aidensmommy1

ttcbaby117 said:


> aiden - that is an awesome number for 1 ovary! Way to go !!!!!

Thanks, hun!

Retrieval was yesterday and we ended up getting 5 eggs total. I was happy with that but a bit worried about fertilization and such but ALL 5 eggs were mature and all 5 eggs fertilized!!! I am extremely pleased with these results and should be in for a 3dt on Saturday! :) If 4+ are still looking great by Saturday, we may try & push it to a day 5. I'm just glad and feel so blessed that we'll be able to transfer at all! I have nothing but good vibes for this cycle. FX FX FX! Sorry I wasn't on much again! I def went over on my internet time on my phone but today is the start to a new month so I can come on and chat like crazy! Yay! Lol. 

Thank you all for the support! It was nice coming back on and seeing all the good wishes . I hope everyone has LOTS of luck this cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsL4 said:


> Just got off the phone w the nurse.... Start Lupron the 15th. I see them the 14th for a trial transfer, blood work, and to go over the schedule

woo hoo! This is when you know your IVF cycle has truly started! Hoe exciting!!! :) I wish you nothing but the best, hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

SoCal Girl said:


> dbluett and frustrated1 -I know I already said this, but congratulations again! I wish I got a BFP along with you guys, so that I can feel on the same boat. =)
> 
> aidensmommy1 - Good luck with your E.R.! Are you planning on doing a fresh transfer 3 or 5 days after? 7 follicles is great! I only produced 3, but 2 of the 3 weren't quite mature enough to be fertilized the day of retrieval. So compared to my minimal results, things are looking good for you!
> 
> This whole process is really forcing me to have more patience...after getting a BFN, I've decided to do an FET of my 1 last frozen embryo, but today they ran my estrogen & progesterone levels to make sure they're low enough, and my estrogen level is too high to do anything this month. =( I have to go on BCP for 2 weeks and then wait to get my period again 4 weeks from now, and then start the process. So the transfer probably won't even happen until June! ....and I don't have a lot of confidence in this 1 embryo. If it doesnt turn into a BFP, then next cycle (in July) is when I will start a whole new fresh cycle. Grrr....
> 
> I should be more hopeful for this embryo or rather "frosty" as someone called it... *cute!*

They say frozen embies have quite high rates because if they can survive the whole freezing process, they must be strong little beans! :) I hope everything works out for you, and soon!! Hugs your way! :hugs: 

And yes, we'll most likely be doing a 3dt, unless 4/5 still look good enough to push to day 5 by the time Sat comes. I actually felt pretty good after my retrieval and haven't felt TOO much stress so I feel my body is healthy/able to hold a pregnancy right now. I was very nervous for retrieval, as the OHSS horror stories are everywhere online and I just expected at least 3x the pain I experienced. But anyway, Probably about 36hrs to go until transfer! I'll feel much better when my egg(s) back inside of me! 

I started testing my trigger out today and it already is alot lighter so maybe ill be lucky and be able to test early....yes, I'm a POAS addict! :haha:. Either way, my clinic like to do the first beta 12 days past retrieval (9dp3dt) and 14 days after as well. I'm glad I don't have to wait 12 days after transfer! I see quite a few women who's clinic tests really late. I'd go completely insane! Lol. Really though, as you said SoCal, I have learned to be patient through out all of this, and the 2+yrs of TTC beforehand. It gets to the point where you feel hopeful but expect the worse & the excitement just isn't there anymore. IVF has brought me back to that exciting place, as I had like a 1% chance of conceiving without it due to a tubal blockage, so its nice to REALLY have something to be excited about again. I just hope I'm not in for a huge heartbreak at the end of all of this! Its most def a draining process and you are a EXTREMELY strong woman for pushing through the process over again. Truly. There's a reason your still trying and I think your frostie will be that reason!  FX for u!


----------



## MrsL4

Thanks aidan!

Good luck to you --- you have a great attitude right in the middle of everything! I hope the transfer goes super smooth and your "two week/9dp3dt wait" isn't too stressful. Do you have any plans during then? I always try to have a project around the house to occupy my thoughts...or a good book...or something!


Yes - I have heard frosties can be stronger too! Fingers crossed!


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsL4 said:


> Thanks aidan!
> 
> Good luck to you --- you have a great attitude right in the middle of everything! I hope the transfer goes super smooth and your "two week/9dp3dt wait" isn't too stressful. Do you have any plans during then? I always try to have a project around the house to occupy my thoughts...or a good book...or something!
> 
> 
> Yes - I have heard frosties can be stronger too! Fingers crossed!

Thank u! :) My only plan is to stay busy! Lol. I'm not exactly sure what I'll be doing yet but my DH was able to get off work for the week after transfer (yay!) so we'll probably just enjoy the nice weather and go for easy walks, dinner, movies, and stuff like that :) I'm going to enjoy every second of being "PUPO" (pregnant unless proven otherwise) while I can! Hopefully ill be enjoying a 9 month pregnancy in the end tho! I hope you & I both have our sticky beans before we know it! Lots of dust your way! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Transfers tomorrow a.m ladies!  All 5 of our embies are still going strong! We just feel a day 3 would be best for us, with transferring 2 back, rather than 1 day 5. I'm still praying the others go strong and make it to freeze. FX! I will be soo relieved when my little beans are put back in tomorrow! Waiting to hear about our embies has been the WORST part of this whole IVF process for me so far so after tomorrow, I can go back to my calm, relaxed self! I have been very good about remaining positive through this and I hope I remain this way!

Anyone else have any new news today? I wish u all nothing but the best!! xx


----------



## dbluett

aidensmommy1 said:


> Transfers tomorrow a.m ladies!  All 5 of our embies are still going strong! We just feel a day 3 would be best for us, with transferring 2 back, rather than 1 day 5. I'm still praying the others go strong and make it to freeze. FX! I will be soo relieved when my little beans are put back in tomorrow! Waiting to hear about our embies has been the WORST part of this whole IVF process for me so far so after tomorrow, I can go back to my calm, relaxed self! I have been very good about remaining positive through this and I hope I remain this way!
> 
> Anyone else have any new news today? I wish u all nothing but the best!! xx

Good luck tomorrow! My next appt is Monday and it's my 6 week scan.


----------



## Aein

Hie Girls...

How are you all doing
my side time moving very slowly, i wish to jump towards 15th :d


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies! I am 2dp3dt today! I meant to come on yesterday but Mother's Day took over. All 5 embies were still going strong at transfer but they would only transfer 1, top quality 8 cell embryo, rather than 2 like I hoped. But, everything happens for a reason and I have faith that my A 8cell embie will turn into a healthy baby! :). ALL of the embies had good grades and most were 8 cell so they didn't have any just "okay" ones to put back without a high multiple risk. So, we do have 4 frosties so IF this is unsuccessful, we have time to try 1 FET before the end of June (when I lose my insurance). Only 7 days to go until first beta! FX FX FX!

dbluett- I can't wait to hear about your u/s today! Good luck, hun! How exciting!! :)

Aein-What day is your OTD? FX for u!


----------



## dbluett

aidensmommy1 said:


> Hello ladies! I am 2dp3dt today! I meant to come on yesterday but Mother's Day took over. All 5 embies were still going strong at transfer but they would only transfer 1, top quality 8 cell embryo, rather than 2 like I hoped. But, everything happens for a reason and I have faith that my A 8cell embie will turn into a healthy baby! :). ALL of the embies had good grades and most were 8 cell so they didn't have any just "okay" ones to put back without a high multiple risk. So, we do have 4 frosties so IF this is unsuccessful, we have time to try 1 FET before the end of June (when I lose my insurance). Only 7 days to go until first beta! FX FX FX!
> 
> dbluett- I can't wait to hear about your u/s today! Good luck, hun! How exciting!! :)
> 
> Aein-What day is your OTD? FX for u!

I wish you the best of luck. :dust::dust: 

Ultrasound went well. Not only did we see the fetal pole, we also saw the heart beat. :happydance: It has a very strong heart beat (117 bmp). Go back in two weeks. Now I can go on vacation and relax.


----------



## aidensmommy1

dbluett said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I am 2dp3dt today! I meant to come on yesterday but Mother's Day took over. All 5 embies were still going strong at transfer but they would only transfer 1, top quality 8 cell embryo, rather than 2 like I hoped. But, everything happens for a reason and I have faith that my A 8cell embie will turn into a healthy baby! :). ALL of the embies had good grades and most were 8 cell so they didn't have any just "okay" ones to put back without a high multiple risk. So, we do have 4 frosties so IF this is unsuccessful, we have time to try 1 FET before the end of June (when I lose my insurance). Only 7 days to go until first beta! FX FX FX!
> 
> dbluett- I can't wait to hear about your u/s today! Good luck, hun! How exciting!! :)
> 
> Aein-What day is your OTD? FX for u!
> 
> I wish you the best of luck. :dust::dust:
> 
> Ultrasound went well. Not only did we see the fetal pole, we also saw the heart beat. :happydance: It has a very strong heart beat (117 bmp). Go back in two weeks. Now I can go on vacation and relax.Click to expand...

woohooo! :happydance:. Now this is the kind of news I like to hear! :) I am beyond happy for u! And what a great heart rate! Hopefully I'll be joining you shortly! I bet seeing the heartbeat warmed ur heart like crazy . I soo look forward to that with this little bean! FX! Keep me posted on your pregnancy!!


----------



## dbluett

aidensmommy1 said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I am 2dp3dt today! I meant to come on yesterday but Mother's Day took over. All 5 embies were still going strong at transfer but they would only transfer 1, top quality 8 cell embryo, rather than 2 like I hoped. But, everything happens for a reason and I have faith that my A 8cell embie will turn into a healthy baby! :). ALL of the embies had good grades and most were 8 cell so they didn't have any just "okay" ones to put back without a high multiple risk. So, we do have 4 frosties so IF this is unsuccessful, we have time to try 1 FET before the end of June (when I lose my insurance). Only 7 days to go until first beta! FX FX FX!
> 
> dbluett- I can't wait to hear about your u/s today! Good luck, hun! How exciting!! :)
> 
> Aein-What day is your OTD? FX for u!
> 
> I wish you the best of luck. :dust::dust:
> 
> Ultrasound went well. Not only did we see the fetal pole, we also saw the heart beat. :happydance: It has a very strong heart beat (117 bmp). Go back in two weeks. Now I can go on vacation and relax.Click to expand...
> 
> woohooo! :happydance:. Now this is the kind of news I like to hear! :) I am beyond happy for u! And what a great heart rate! Hopefully I'll be joining you shortly! I bet seeing the heartbeat warmed ur heart like crazy . I soo look forward to that with this little bean! FX! Keep me posted on your pregnancy!!Click to expand...

It did warm my heart. I started to tear up. Hoping to hear more good news all around in the next few weeks or so.


----------



## aidensmommy1

dbluett said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I am 2dp3dt today! I meant to come on yesterday but Mother's Day took over. All 5 embies were still going strong at transfer but they would only transfer 1, top quality 8 cell embryo, rather than 2 like I hoped. But, everything happens for a reason and I have faith that my A 8cell embie will turn into a healthy baby! :). ALL of the embies had good grades and most were 8 cell so they didn't have any just "okay" ones to put back without a high multiple risk. So, we do have 4 frosties so IF this is unsuccessful, we have time to try 1 FET before the end of June (when I lose my insurance). Only 7 days to go until first beta! FX FX FX!
> 
> dbluett- I can't wait to hear about your u/s today! Good luck, hun! How exciting!! :)
> 
> Aein-What day is your OTD? FX for u!
> 
> I wish you the best of luck. :dust::dust:
> 
> Ultrasound went well. Not only did we see the fetal pole, we also saw the heart beat. :happydance: It has a very strong heart beat (117 bmp). Go back in two weeks. Now I can go on vacation and relax.Click to expand...
> 
> woohooo! :happydance:. Now this is the kind of news I like to hear! :) I am beyond happy for u! And what a great heart rate! Hopefully I'll be joining you shortly! I bet seeing the heartbeat warmed ur heart like crazy . I soo look forward to that with this little bean! FX! Keep me posted on your pregnancy!!Click to expand...
> 
> It did warm my heart. I started to tear up. Hoping to hear more good news all around in the next few weeks or so.Click to expand...

Same here!! I will be praying for all of us! Cant wait to hear more updates from you and from the other ladies!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies! My first beta is scheduled for tomorrow! We received a very dark positive hpt yesterday and then this a.m, it was darker!!!! So far so good! I will update about our beta #'s tomorrow! :) I cant believe I can actually say IM PREGNANT! This just seems soo unreal! I just pray this little one is snuggled in tight!! I wish I could post pics from my phone but if u all want to see my tests, in the "TTC groups & discussion" forums, there's a thread called "Sticking together until we all get our BFPs" and my test pics are on the 2nd to Last page . I can't believe it actually worked first time!!! This is such a miracle! I didn't let myself get excited until I noticed the test got even darker in just 23 hrs! The trigger was 13 days ago and there's no way its making my test THIS dark! :wohoo:. I honestly didn't know if my dh & I would ever have a baby together. I feel so incredibly blessed! Yest, at 7dp3dt, I had a pretty dark line too so maybe my one embaby split into two?! :) lol. I'm very excited for the bloods tomorrow!! Will update then! 

Hows everyone else doing?!


----------



## MrsL4

Congrats!!! So happy for you and fingers crossed it's a sticky one!! Wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Aein

hey Girls :)

hoping to see all good news around

so my test on May 16th for april round went good
5775 HCG value came out, Positive :)

Alhamdulilah, all thanks n praise to my Allah, he always do better for me and all of us

be hopeful girls who are in loop of wait,youwill be dere soon :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations *Aein* and *Aidensmommy*! What fantastic news. I am so pleased for you both :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats to you ladies with the BFPs.....wonderful news!


----------



## aidensmommy1

My betas are in! I'm 9dp3dt today and my levels at 80! The nurse said this was a great first beta! Yay!!! I'm so excited!

Congrats to the other BFPS as well! I hope to see them keep rolling in!!!! :dust:


----------



## dbluett

Yah.. So happy for everyone! I go for my second ultrasound on Tuesday May 26th.

Frustrated1- How did your scan go?


----------



## Aein

my first scan is due on 28th May morning

hope to see sticky bean healthy, and may be sticky BEANS :D <3
My RE is very happy with the levels, and he in doubt of more then one embryos

so just i hope for the best :)

woow Good aiden's, congrats dear

i'm praying everyone got their BFP this month , hugssss


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aein said:


> my first scan is due on 28th May morning
> 
> hope to see sticky bean healthy, and may be sticky BEANS :D <3
> My RE is very happy with the levels, and he in doubt of more then one embryos
> 
> so just i hope for the best :)
> 
> woow Good aiden's, congrats dear
> 
> i'm praying everyone got their BFP this month , hugssss

Thank you! 

Oooo, yay, so many scans! :dance: How exciting!! I think ill be having my first scan sometime mid next week :). I'm very excited for that! 

And I agree with Aien, I pray that everyone gets their BFP's this cycle!


----------



## Aein

I'm also exciting for my first scan though DH looks more :D
yesterday night he asking me why RE given this late scan date hahahah

1wk more ... hoping for the best and i'm sure till tht heart beat also start.. m i right?


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi *Aein*, the absolute earliest that you can see a heartbeat is 5 weeks and 6 days, so you should be able to see one (or two!) when you have your scan. Your HCG level was incredibly high for the day that you had it undertaken. I bet you are pregnant with twins :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

My RE said as long as the levels are higher than 1,000, there's a chance you can see but they say once levels are at 3,000, they can definitely see the little babes :). Good like Aien!!! Yay!


AFM, I had my repeat beta today and my levels went from 80 to 201 in 48hrs! More than doubled which is soo amazing! I'm even more excited today then I was yesterday! :) I'm very excited to be sharing U/S pics and such!! What an amazing feeling!


----------



## Aein

Girls!

i'm again on full bed rest, i got implantation hemorrage :(
thursday evening sudden bleeding start i call my gynea and taken duphaston 40mg together and cyclogest suspissory... till morning all was relax
den i go for scan tht went normal too, but just 2 Gestational sacs were seen, no yolk sac o fetal heartbeat

they said to come back for rescan next week as scheduled

need your prayers girls.... no bleeding from tht night till now, just brown threads i feel and thats all... they said scan showed some blood still inside and it will come out in light bleeding form but if heavy bleeding rushed to hospital same time


----------



## Aein

should i worry girls :S 

one sac at 6wks 1d - 
2nd sac at 5wks 6d


----------



## Frustrated1

Try not to worry Aein. I have had very bad bleeding during this pregnancy. It started at 5+3 and was dark brown but at 6+2 I had very bad bright red blood loss which lasted 36 hours. I had a scan at 5+3 and 6+3 and on the latter scan a heartbeat was detected. I have a large pool of blood quite close to the cervix which is where the blood is coming from. I still have some dark brown spotting now and have been getting quite bad cramps throughout. I was certain that I'd had a miscarriage after the red blood (one morning I covered 10 sheets of toilet paper with red blood). Apparently some woman do bleed throughout pregnancy. Try to keep rested until your next scan and be as positive as you can (easier said than done, I know as I myself am constantly worried). Am thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I will be praying for you Aien! As frustrated said, try not to worry too much! (as hard as that can be!) My RE said bleeding can be quite common after IVF, because as frustrated stated, blood can pool up from the procedures. And I'm not a professional but I think everything sounds good! What are your doctors thoughts? Stay rested and very hydrated. Many prayers your way! :hugs:

Also, I know plenty of women who didn't see a heartbeat so early on but then a few days to a week later, there it was! I have faith everything will be ok. When is your next scan? Sry if u already said..


----------



## dbluett

Aien, just as the other girls said I would not worry to much. When I went for my first scan I was told that I had a pocket of blood that once it broke I might see blood. I was told it is very common. Haven't seen any blood yet. Go back Tuesday for second scan. Will see if the pocket is still there. I will also be graduated to my obgyn on Tuesday as we'll.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo, graduated to the OB! :haha: I can't wait! I do love my RE, it'll just be nice to have closer appts and be past that milestone. Very happy for u dbluett!


----------



## Aein

thanks sweet girls

and yes m on bed rest, just washroom n bedroom but seriously i dont like water taste but sipping again and again

Frustrated, yes last night when DH was abt to put susspisory in vagina he said blood and tht was really drk brown, but on pad just a small and aftertht nuthing till now 16hrs after ... and ys they said it will be ON OFF.. but light, if any heavy bleeding just rushed to emergency same time

My gnea chkd scan n said i must be happy n relax as its 100% normal and its like implantation hemorrage

my scan is on Thursday 28th....


----------



## aidensmommy1

It sounds like your doing all the right things, Aien. I'm not a fan of water either :-\. But like u, ive been forcing myself to sip it. My RE said Gatorade is good as well...idk if u like that or not. Hopefully at your next scan they'll see that most of the blood came out already. It sounds like ur OB is feeling positive about everything so thats a good sign! I bet everything will be great! I know this is all really scary though. I'm not still spotting but I had a little bit of spotting from implantation at 7dp3dt-8dp3dt. I know that made me nervous as heck but when I called my RE, they said the same as yours...As long as its not heavy, there's no cause for alarm. My RE said 25% of IVF patients tend to spot or even full on bleed (with healthy pregnancy's) due to the procedures and such. I'm still over here praying for you! 

My first u/s may be on the 28th as well...FX thats a very blessed day for us both! :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

I wish I could go on bedrest! With a demanding 10 month old baby and a house full of chores there is no chance of that though. I am just so tired all of the time, but am struggling to sleep at night. I seem t feel really hot at night, which is unusual for me as I usually feel cold. I've been having very odd dreams too. I also find it hard to drink very much. If I manage a glass or two a day I am doing well. What's worse is the carb craving. I really need to get that under control!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Frustrated1 said:


> I wish I could go on bedrest! With a demanding 10 month old baby and a house full of chores there is no chance of that though. I am just so tired all of the time, but am struggling to sleep at night. I seem t feel really hot at night, which is unusual for me as I usually feel cold. I've been having very odd dreams too. I also find it hard to drink very much. If I manage a glass or two a day I am doing well. What's worse is the carb craving. I really need to get that under control!

lol, I had/have all the above! I CANNOT Get comfortable at night for the life of me! I think my ovary's still swollen. I dont have a 10 month atm though, mines already 7! Yikes! Lol. I have been able to drink a ton, but I've been making sure of that due to my ovary. And omgosh, talk about odd dreams! Lol! And the hot flashes...ughh! I dont understand it! Its been so cold in our house but I'm wake up sweating. I'm sure the progesterone isn't helping any of this though!


----------



## Aein

Goodluck aidensmom, hope for the best for 28th inshahAllah <3

frustrated... can understand dear for you its really a hard task to manage bed rest
dont you have anybody in family to look after ur baby with you

afm, me n dh living here alone in KSA , we cant call anyone frm his or my family even on visit visa :< my MIL i wish to call her but my youngest SIL is schizophenia patient and no one else back home dere to take care of home n stuff


----------



## dbluett

Best of luck Aein and aidensmommy1 on your upcoming scans.

I had my second scan today. Everything looks good. Heart beat was 161. I have been graduated to my OBGYN. I have an appointment there in 2 weeks. So hard to believe that after almost 5 years of trying I am actually pregnant. It's kinda surreal. 

I really haven't had many cravings (yet), but let me tell you mint chocolate chip ice cream taste even better to me. LOL 

I am also starting to notice that i am having trouble getting comfy at night. I was looking at getting a pregnancy pillow. But not sure I am completely sold yet. Anybody else looked at these?


----------



## Frustrated1

I already have a pregnancy pillow from last year. I used it a lot last time round, but you really don't need one until you've got a fairly good sized bump. I'm not sure it would help you get any more comfortable now. We have the most comfortable bed in the world, yet I still can't get comfortable at the moment. I don't think the pillow would help yet though. I guess I could take it to be tonight with me and see. My husband will be horrified to see the return of the pillow. It got more cuddles from me that he did for a long time!

Aein, no we don't have any family living in the same country as us and in any event, I wouldn't want anyone to know that I'm pregnant until I get into the second trimester.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I need a new pregnancy pillow in the worst way, already! 

So my scan is actually Friday the 29th instead but thats ok :) My beta today was a whopping 3,151! The first scan is just to confirm the babys in my uterus of course and then we'll have our scan for the HB June 10th! So excited!

dbluett, congrats on graduating to the OB!! :dance: I have been having ALOT of trouble getting comfy at night too. I think the swollen ovary's have something to do with it, as I wasn't this uncomfortable with my son so early on. I have been craving pickles like crazy lol! Its such an original craving but I have it, bad! I'm also craving ice cream, probably because I'm SO hot lately!

Aien, how are you?!


----------



## Aein

good news dbluett, wishing you hnh 9mnths... and yes after many years struggle this thing make question in mind, really i am pregnant, is it me .....: :)

Frustrated, hnn same like us we just told my mil, fil and my 2 elder sister about pregnancy, until end of 3rd mnth safely we'll let other knew too no issue , inshahAllah

i.m doing pretty good aidensmommy :) tdy i feel nauseous so drank an orange flavor tang ... den i craved to ate rice , i just stand in kitchen n cooked myself and when i show my DH pic on wtsapp, he was asking, from where rice came :D lol
and he become angry why i stand in kitchen :(

m happy as my tummy is coming to normal routine for potty :D nt eating prunes or sachet for constipation too

m excited for tomorrow scan early morning.. hope to hear some good news :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I will be stalking, waiting on your scan, Aien! FX! I do think you'll see the HB this time. I think it was just a little too early last time. Prayers are with you!


----------



## Aein

mashAllah ALhamdulilah girls, and yes aidensmommy ... i heard both heartbeats
everything is normal
and SCH is also reduced in size tdy
both are in 6th week
and due date is 21 January 2016 :)

rest n rest dr said... now next scan in 11th weeks tht will be end of June
m happy happy n happy :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay!!! I'm so happy for you Aien! I had a good feeling for you :). My first HB scan is at exactly 7 weeks because my doc said he doesn't want me scared if no HB too early and after hearing him say that, it gave me even more hope for u, too. 
And our EDDs are only 6 days apart! Mines January 27th. Bump buddies! :dance:


----------



## dbluett

Aein said:


> mashAllah ALhamdulilah girls, and yes aidensmommy ... i heard both heartbeats
> everything is normal
> and SCH is also reduced in size tdy
> both are in 6th week
> and due date is 21 January 2016 :)
> 
> rest n rest dr said... now next scan in 11th weeks tht will be end of June
> m happy happy n happy :)

Yah... that is great news! Congrats!


----------



## Frustrated1

Congrats *Aein*! I'm so pleased for you! Make sure you get lots of rest.


----------



## ttcbaby117

great news Aein congrats!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I had my u/s today and the baby is indeed in my uterus and is measuring perfectly at 5wk2d :). We actually got to see flickers from the heartbeat, too! And a tiny fetal pole! Usually its a little early for that but we saw it! Now I can't wait to HEAR the HB! 
Aien, I have a little pool of blood from implantation in my uterus as well. They said I may or may not have some spotting from it but I just thought I'd share that with you. The tech said its actually very common, in both natural and IVF conception cycles.


----------



## dbluett

aidensmommy1 said:


> I had my u/s today and the baby is indeed in my uterus and is measuring perfectly at 5wk2d :). We actually got to see flickers from the heartbeat, too! And a tiny fetal pole! Usually its a little early for that but we saw it! Now I can't wait to HEAR the HB!
> Aien, I have a little pool of blood from implantation in my uterus as well. They said I may or may not have some spotting from it but I just thought I'd share that with you. The tech said its actually very common, in both natural and IVF conception cycles.

Yah.. so excited for you.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you!


----------



## Aein

Hey Girls, how you all doing :)

aidensmom... thanks for sharing dear and yes whatever i read on internet i found its very common and nothing serious until any pains or cramps
i'm with ON/OFF bleeding, brown or red sumtimes... i just hope till coming scan this blood piece will be flashed out clealry 

i'm only on rest dears, but seriously its 7th week going on just inside home, i feel little bit depressed now but no other way :)
even i want to do some maternity shopping for myself as my dresses are not comfortable for me but i cat go, hope for best in coming days

even our holy month Ramdan will start by next scan but my Dr not allow me to do fasting :( i never left them before but m very much punctual in it

needs prayers lots of dearies, huggiesss to all of you <3 <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aien, I completely understand how your feeling. I haven't been on strict bed rest but I was told to take it VERY easy, as my ovary could still twist so I too have been at home alot and I really want to get some maternity shopping done as well. A friend is having their wedding on the 6th and id like to find something comfortable before then. Everything already feels so tight! I think it's the swollen ovary mixed with the stretching uterus. I hope your able to get out soon and for the spotting to stop for you. What day is your next u/s?

As always, lots and lots of prayers your way! :hugs:


----------



## dbluett

I have been having cramping on and off. Other than some bloating and some nasuea I really haven't' had may symptoms.


----------



## Frustrated1

For those of you in the U.S, the store called A Pea In the Pod does some really nice bits and pieces, although is can be a bit on the expensive side. I will be sticking up there when we come to the U.S in September &#128522;


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u for sharing that! I some how have never heard of that store! I'll have to check it out! :)


----------



## Aein

m feeling very nauseaous since tomorrow, headache alot in evening
and day time i cant even sit or lay down :< 
i cooked oats with sum spice and eaten while squeezing lots of lemon juice on it yummm

and now m drinking water pouring lemon pieces inside and some salt too.. felling too much better :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aien, I'm happy your feeling better. I've had bad nausea for the past 4 days now :-\. Its not fun, but I'll take it for a baby! Lol. I just hope this MS goes away soon! With my son, I had NO morning sickness so this is def a new experience for me! 
It sounds like your having some lemon cravings...:haha: I've been craving pickles like crazy and its weird because again, I never craved pickles with my son. I actually sipped some pickle juice the other night because I was out of pickles! Lol.


----------



## Aein

hahaha aidensmomm..seriously i need [ickle too dont know if you girl ever taste Pakistani or Indian Mango or Lemon pickle... must try tht you'll love tht

but see my DH nt allowing me for pickle or ice cream... come on yar he saying i dont want you to feel sick by cough or flu :(

seriously now i put medicine in mouth and nausea started same second ... i hope i'll be useto of it too like you girls :)


----------



## dbluett

I see most of us have been having some kind of nausea.I found that eating animal crackers and drinking either ginger ale or sprite helps me. I hate when it happens when I am in bed ready to sleep. Yesterday was my last day of meds. No more progestrone or estrace. I have my OB appt on Monday.


----------



## MrsL4

Congrats on finishing meds dblu!! Graduating to in! &#128525;


----------



## aidensmommy1

dbluett said:


> I see most of us have been having some kind of nausea.I found that eating animal crackers and drinking either ginger ale or sprite helps me. I hate when it happens when I am in bed ready to sleep. Yesterday was my last day of meds. No more progestrone or estrace. I have my OB appt on Monday.

yay, no more meds! I def think my progesterone has been making my sickness worse. The crackers and ginger ale aren't working well for me. Nothing is. I swear I have NEVER felt this sick in my life! At least I know my LO is growing in there but I really cannot wait for this sickness to leave! Its been 7 days straight now without feeling better, AT ALL. If I didn't KNOW I was pregnant, I honestly would think have the flu right now! Blaahh. 

You have given me hope that maybe Ill be done with the meds sooner than some ladies! FX!


----------



## dbluett

aidensmommy1 said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> I see most of us have been having some kind of nausea.I found that eating animal crackers and drinking either ginger ale or sprite helps me. I hate when it happens when I am in bed ready to sleep. Yesterday was my last day of meds. No more progestrone or estrace. I have my OB appt on Monday.
> 
> yay, no more meds! I def think my progesterone has been making my sickness worse. The crackers and ginger ale aren't working well for me. Nothing is. I swear I have NEVER felt this sick in my life! At least I know my LO is growing in there but I really cannot wait for this sickness to leave! Its been 7 days straight now without feeling better, AT ALL. If I didn't KNOW I was pregnant, I honestly would think have the flu right now! Blaahh.
> 
> You have given me hope that maybe Ill be done with the meds sooner than some ladies! FX!Click to expand...

I haven't really gotten sick. The nausea comes and goes and it's not every day. Sometimes it makes me worried my little bean isn't growing. But my cat is still attached to me and my belly looks like a balloon by the end of the night. Lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow sorry you are all feeling sick but it is such a pleasure to see all the BFPs. It gives me hope that soon I will be feeling as sick as all of you are he he he....seriously feel better soon


----------



## Aein

and i'm tired of taking medicines too :< but i guess still no chance

good luck all ladies
eat healthy be healthy


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I had my u/s today and although we didn't get to hear the HB still, we got to see it beating beautifully!! It was a perfect 134bpm. This u/s tech wasn't as good.. She hurt me and she didn't get even close to as clear of pics as the girl did at 5w2d but we can still see where the head and arm buds are. She was just rushing WAY too much compared to every other tech I've seen. But all went amazing still! We met with our RE as well and he prescribed me safe meds for nausea, migraines, and some b-6 for the nausea as well. I am now upgrading to my regular OB! :dance: I do still have to stay on the progesterone until July 1st, at 10wks. He said with IVF, this is VERY important. He said he just recently had a patient who didn't get her progesterone re-ordered when she was supposed to and she miscarried :(... That was enough said to make me more than happy to stay on them! 
Overall, it was a great appt and I'm so happy to have nausea meds now!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

aidensmommy - that is wonderful news!


----------



## MrsL4

thats awesome aiden!!! hope everything transitions smoothly to the OB!


----------



## dbluett

aidensmommy1 said:


> So I had my u/s today and although we didn't get to hear the HB still, we got to see it beating beautifully!! It was a perfect 134bpm. This u/s tech wasn't as good.. She hurt me and she didn't get even close to as clear of pics as the girl did at 5w2d but we can still see where the head and arm buds are. She was just rushing WAY too much compared to every other tech I've seen. But all went amazing still! We met with our RE as well and he prescribed me safe meds for nausea, migraines, and some b-6 for the nausea as well. I am now upgrading to my regular OB! :dance: I do still have to stay on the progesterone until July 1st, at 10wks. He said with IVF, this is VERY important. He said he just recently had a patient who didn't get her progesterone re-ordered when she was supposed to and she miscarried :(... That was enough said to make me more than happy to stay on them!
> Overall, it was a great appt and I'm so happy to have nausea meds now!! :happydance:

Yah... Congrats!!! I had my 1st OB appointment on Monday. Didn't get to hear the heart beat, but we did get to see it again.


----------



## dbluett

Hey Ladies!
Its been pretty quiet. How is everybody doing?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I did have the worst morning sickness so thats why ive been so quiet BUT I've been doing pretty good the past few days.. The MS has calmed down a bit (knock on wood!) and I got my first two appts with my OBs office set up :). I go see the nurse on Monday, June 22nd and then I see my actual OB on July 13th for our 12 week appt and should get another scan and such. So excited!! 
In other good news over here, I get to stop my progesterone on July 1st!! Wohoo!! :happydance: I'm moving on up with you dbluett! lol.

How have you been?!


----------



## dbluett

aidensmommy1 said:


> I did have the worst morning sickness so thats why ive been so quiet BUT I've been doing pretty good the past few days.. The MS has calmed down a bit (knock on wood!) and I got my first two appts with my OBs office set up :). I go see the nurse on Monday, June 22nd and then I see my actual OB on July 13th for our 12 week appt and should get another scan and such. So excited!!
> In other good news over here, I get to stop my progesterone on July 1st!! Wohoo!! :happydance: I'm moving on up with you dbluett! lol.
> 
> How have you been?!

Exciting news! 

I have been good. Still get some nausea and bloating. I hope that calms down when next week when i hit 12 weeks. Clothes are starting to get snug. I have been holding off on buying any maternity clothes, but I may have to breakdown and buy some work pants. I go back to the OB on Monday to get blood test results. She said she may try to hear the heart beat again with the doopler.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, I know what u mean. I'm a tiny person so we can already feel where my uterus is sticking out a little and def some tightness when I wear my jeans. With my son, I wore some of my pre-pregnancy pants all the way through! I just had to leave them unbuttoned and I made sure I had long shirts to hide that my pants were undone :haha:. This time around, I'm def grabbing a couple maternity outfits but like you, I'm trying to hold out a bit longer. Leggings are always good for pregnancy ;) Ive been living in them for the past wk and a half.
And I so hope you get to hear the HB at ur next appt! Thats such an amazing sound!! FX! I heard my sons HB right around 12wks so you very well could too! What an exciting appt! Just dont get worried if It take a little longer to hear it! All pregnancy are def different.


----------



## dbluett

aidensmommy1 said:


> Lol, I know what u mean. I'm a tiny person so we can already feel where my uterus is sticking out a little and def some tightness when I wear my jeans. With my son, I wore some of my pre-pregnancy pants all the way through! I just had to leave them unbuttoned and I made sure I had long shirts to hide that my pants were undone :haha:. This time around, I'm def grabbing a couple maternity outfits but like you, I'm trying to hold out a bit longer. Leggings are always good for pregnancy ;) Ive been living in them for the past wk and a half.
> And I so hope you get to hear the HB at ur next appt! Thats such an amazing sound!! FX! I heard my sons HB right around 12wks so you very well could too! What an exciting appt! Just dont get worried if It take a little longer to hear it! All pregnancy are def different.

I am on the heavy said so i was thinking it would take a little bit for me to show, but i don't think that will be the case. I actually can't wait for the baby bump. :) Since i am on the heavy side, i don't think leggings look good on me. I usually do sweat pants at home.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Leggings would still look just fine on you, I know it. The trick is to where a long shirt with them. Even I do that, just to be sure no camel toe shows LOL :rofl: "Jeggings" also make good pregnancy pants, and they look like normal jeans. Sweatpants are DEF amazing too! No doubt about that! I live in sweatpants at home & leggings when I need to be more dressed up to go out or something. My shirts go more then half way past my thighs so it doesn't look like I have chicken legs, lol. 

Looks like we are both very excited for our baby bumps! I loved having that bump with my son and it gets even better once we can feel our LOs moving around like crazy :). Other than the sickness, I love being pregnant! I just can't wait until first tri is over so most of my worries can be put to rest! I was told though that after you see a HB between 6-8 weeks, the risks drop dramatically so that made me feel better. Still, I won't seem to allow myself to truly do anything pregnancy related for at least a couple more weeks. I can't wait to set up our baby shower registry! I can already see my dh now...He'll be going nuts, scanning every single baby item that he see's lol, but I'm sure ill be scanning almost everything myself :haha:. 
Have you seen the "mama-roo" baby seat? It has so many neat features. I swear, EVERYTHING is so much more high tech from when I had my son 7 years ago. I think I'll have more fun with the baby stuff then the baby will! Haha.


----------



## dbluett

Ladies, I am 12 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup:

aidensmommy, I will have to look into leggings. I want to look for some dresses that i can wear to work. Especially since we are getting into warm weather.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woo! Happy 12 weeks!!! :dance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Happy 12 Weeks! What a milestone !!! Congrats!


----------



## Frustrated1

Happy 12 weeks *DBluett*! I reach the magic milestone tomorrow too. I already feel massive. I've got a wedding in two weeks and have nothing to wear. Have been shopping, but feel massive and frumpy in everything I've tried on. I had the early stages where you are not big enough to be obviously pregnant so just look a bit fat. I'm certainly bigger than I was at this stage last time. The attached was taken at 11 weeks and 4 days, although I look bigger in real life. I have my 12 week scan this coming Tuesday, which I'm really looking forward to &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cute bump, frustrated! Can't wait to hear all about your 12 week scan! :)


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> Happy 12 weeks *DBluett*! I reach the magic milestone tomorrow too. I already feel massive. I've got a wedding in two weeks and have nothing to wear. Have been shopping, but feel massive and frumpy in everything I've tried on. I had the early stages where you are not big enough to be obviously pregnant so just look a bit fat. I'm certainly bigger than I was at this stage last time. The attached was taken at 11 weeks and 4 days, although I look bigger in real life. I have my 12 week scan this coming Tuesday, which I'm really looking forward to &#128522;

Yah.. I don't think i will have another scan until 14 weeks.


----------



## MrsL4

dblu - how often do you have scans after your bfp? you graduate to the OB around 10 weeks right?


----------



## dbluett

MrsL4 said:


> dblu - how often do you have scans after your bfp? you graduate to the OB around 10 weeks right?

I had two scans. One at 6 weeks and one at 8 weeks. I graduated to the OB after my 8 week scan.


----------



## dbluett

Okay ladies I have a question. Especially those of you who already have children. How far along were you when you started your registry?


----------



## Frustrated1

dbluett said:


> Okay ladies I have a question. Especially those of you who already have children. How far along were you when you started your registry?

We don't tend to do such things in the UK. It sounds like fun though!

Only one day to go until my 12 week scan and then I may treat myself to some new pregnancy clothes &#128522;. We are planning to tell our parents tomorrow after the scan and then the rest of our friends and family. At least I can stop trying to hide my fat belly then!


----------



## aidensmommy1

dbluett said:


> Okay ladies I have a question. Especially those of you who already have children. How far along were you when you started your registry?

I was right around 12-15 weeks....I can't remember 100% for sure but I know I Finished it at 15wks when I found out the gender. I'll probably start this time around 12wks as well.


----------



## aidensmommy1

dbluett said:


> MrsL4 said:
> 
> 
> dblu - how often do you have scans after your bfp? you graduate to the OB around 10 weeks right?
> 
> I had two scans. One at 6 weeks and one at 8 weeks. I graduated to the OB after my 8 week scan.Click to expand...

Same here. I actually have my first OB appt today :)


----------



## dbluett

aidensmommy1 said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsL4 said:
> 
> 
> dblu - how often do you have scans after your bfp? you graduate to the OB around 10 weeks right?
> 
> I had two scans. One at 6 weeks and one at 8 weeks. I graduated to the OB after my 8 week scan.Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. I actually have my first OB appt today :)Click to expand...

Yah.. :happydance: 
I had my second appt today. Got to hear the heart beat on the doppler :thumbup: My blood pressure is a little high though. Will need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## dbluett

I have a wish list on Amazon. Just wasn't sure when to do the actually registry. I may start it now and then do like you did aidensmommy and finish it when we found out what we are having.


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies I have a question. Especially those of you who already have children. How far along were you when you started your registry?
> 
> We don't tend to do such things in the UK. It sounds like fun though!
> 
> Only one day to go until my 12 week scan and then I may treat myself to some new pregnancy clothes &#128522;. We are planning to tell our parents tomorrow after the scan and then the rest of our friends and family. At least I can stop trying to hide my fat belly then!Click to expand...

If its anything like registerung for wedding gifts, yes I think it will be fun!
I will defentuly have to sttart treating myself to some new clothes. Good luck telling the family. I just told my boss today!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dbluett, I am so happy you heard the HB! Isn't it like music to your ears?! Such a beautiful sound :) I cant wait for my 12 week appt!


----------



## MrsL4

Beta is 188!!!!! I am in total shock!!! Another one Wednesday to make sure it doubles. Today is 9pt5dt.


----------



## dbluett

MrsL4 said:


> Beta is 188!!!!! I am in total shock!!! Another one Wednesday to make sure it doubles. Today is 9pt5dt.

Yah.... Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsL4 said:


> Beta is 188!!!!! I am in total shock!!! Another one Wednesday to make sure it doubles. Today is 9pt5dt.

Yay!!!! :wohoo: I am beyond happy for you!


----------



## MrsL4

Second beta came back from this am = 331 on 11dp5dt

It didn't quite double from my last one on 9dp5dt (188) but she was happy with it

Was going to do another one Friday, but we are going out of town....so will probably need to do another one on Monday


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsL, I just realized we're on both April/May IVF threads together and I just congratulated you on the other thread as well :). Oh well, you deserve all of the congrats in the world! And as I said in the other thread, you still have a great doubling time. Anywhere from 32-72hrs is the average, more so around 48 hrs and your right around that range. Things are sounding good to me! :dance:


----------



## MrsL4

thank you! yes i am on a few threads, sorry for the cross posting!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, I don't mind the cross posting...I do it myself ;) There's so many friends to keep informed on here! This site has been amazing throughout TTC, thats for sure!


----------



## dbluett

Congrats mrsl4. Sounds like things are heading in the right direction. I am on a few different threads as well. How is everybody feeling? I am 13 weeks today (last week in first trimester). Super excited. I can not wait until I start getting my baby bump.


----------



## MrsL4

That's awesome being out of the first trimester dblu! Did you have cramps throughout the first few weeks? I have heard its normal as things grow but just curious if yours are still happening?


----------



## dbluett

MrsL4 said:


> That's awesome being out of the first trimester dblu! Did you have cramps throughout the first few weeks? I have heard its normal as things grow but just curious if yours are still happening?

I will get a cramp every once in a while.


----------



## Frustrated1

Congrats on your BFP MrsL! What great news. I got pretty bad cramps during the first month. They then became less frequent although I still get them occasionally. I had them with my last pregnancy too.


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsL, I'm almost 10 weeks and I'm still cramping but everything looks just fine :). I remember cramping throughout my whole pregnancy with my son as well. Sounds like what your feeling is completely normal!


----------



## MrsL4

my third beta looked good! scheduled ultrasound for next week. officially 5 weeks today!! totally cannot believe and pray every night that things go well!


----------



## dbluett

MrsL4 said:


> my third beta looked good! scheduled ultrasound for next week. officially 5 weeks today!! totally cannot believe and pray every night that things go well!

Yah!!! So excited for you. Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsL4 said:


> my third beta looked good! scheduled ultrasound for next week. officially 5 weeks today!! totally cannot believe and pray every night that things go well!

Your 3rd beta DEF looks good! Woo! They MORE than doubled! :) So happy for you! And I'm the same exact way...im 10 wks on Wednesday and I still can't fully believe it and I pray multiple times a day that angels are keeping our LO safe and healthy. Its like after everything we've been through, I'm terrified of something happening but I feel good that things will go great for both of us! We just need to keep on praying! Again, SOO happy for you!! :dance:


----------



## MrsL4

thank you thank you!!:hugs:


----------



## Aein

hey Girls...

how are you all doing, forgotten me /;

MrsL happy happy for u.... my heartiest congrats hnh 9mnths <3


----------



## dbluett

Aein said:


> hey Girls...
> 
> how are you all doing, forgotten me /;
> 
> MrsL happy happy for u.... my heartiest congrats hnh 9mnths <3

Hi Aein! How are you doing?
I am doing well. Started 2nd trimester on Friday.


----------



## Aein

woow congrats dbluett

i'm doing fine just as our holy month Ramdan going on so routine is totally disturbed
i.m bit lazy, nauseaous if i take medicine so ok else ufff dont ask me this much nausea i feel my belly button will hurt more 

2weeks before i go for 11th week scan to check NT all normal, both babies heartbeat also good , growth is good 

now plan to go again after 2weeks as my Dr is going on vacations and she call me end of July , so hoping n praying for best :)


----------



## dbluett

Aein said:


> woow congrats dbluett
> 
> i'm doing fine just as our holy month Ramdan going on so routine is totally disturbed
> i.m bit lazy, nauseaous if i take medicine so ok else ufff dont ask me this much nausea i feel my belly button will hurt more
> 
> 2weeks before i go for 11th week scan to check NT all normal, both babies heartbeat also good , growth is good
> 
> now plan to go again after 2weeks as my Dr is going on vacations and she call me end of July , so hoping n praying for best :)

Good luck with your appointment. I go on June 20th. For my 16 week checkup. Then in Aug we will have our anatomy scan and we will find out what we are having.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA! My MS has finally gone away!! (for the most part) 
How are all of you doing?!

I hit 12 weeks 2 days ago :thumbup: By the end of this week ill be in second tri! I'm so thankful every single day! We heard the HB on Monday, which was music to our ears and my son got to go in with us as well, which was amazing! His face was priceless! We go for our next u/s in about a week...waiting for a call with the exact date and time. Only 3-6 more weeks until we confirm its a girl! I'm so convinced its a girl, and not because thats what I wanted, we were actually hoping for a boy originally but I just have this feeling inside that its a girl. I had this same feeling with Aiden and my intuition was right. I will truly be shocked if our little peach isn't a girl, lol. Our baby's the size of a peach this week so thats her new name for now :haha:

I should be on more now that MS has been leaving me alone! 
Glad to see your doing good, Aien & dbluett! Soon enough we will all be holding our LO's! :dance:


----------



## dbluett

aidensmommy1 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA! My MS has finally gone away!! (for the most part)
> How are all of you doing?!
> 
> I hit 12 weeks 2 days ago :thumbup: By the end of this week ill be in second tri! I'm so thankful every single day! We heard the HB on Monday, which was music to our ears and my son got to go in with us as well, which was amazing! His face was priceless! We go for our next u/s in about a week...waiting for a call with the exact date and time. Only 3-6 more weeks until we confirm its a girl! I'm so convinced its a girl, and not because thats what I wanted, we were actually hoping for a boy originally but I just have this feeling inside that its a girl. I had this same feeling with Aiden and my intuition was right. I will truly be shocked if our little peach isn't a girl, lol. Our baby's the size of a peach this week so thats her new name for now :haha:
> 
> I should be on more now that MS has been leaving me alone!
> Glad to see your doing good, Aien & dbluett! Soon enough we will all be holding our LO's! :dance:

Glad you are feeling better. Yah.. for hitting 12 weeks. I just hit 16 weeks today and baby bluett is an avocado. LOL Getting excited for August so we can see if we are blue or pink. I am starting to think of cute ideas on how to the parents.


----------



## dbluett

Hi Girls! Had my 16 week checkup today. Baby's heart beat was in the 140s. Dr said it sounded very strong. Next appt is Aug 17th, and that is when we will have our first ultrasound. YAH!!


----------



## MrsL4

awesome news on everyones check ups!!



I am 8 weeks today! Had my last ultrasound this am with the REI - can't believe I am graduating! Actually a little sad to leave them, as they were so unbelievable sweet during all of my treatments. I loved all the docs, and the nurses. But I am unbelievable thankful for this gift we have!

Ultrasound was perfect. Measured just on time, saw the brain developing, and he could tell the kidneys were working but the fluid developing. Heart rate was 151. 

Next appointment isn't for a few weeks with the OB - don't know what I will do without having ultrasounds every week! 

What did y'all have done with the OB for the first appointment? I know I should have all the tests and labs done because IVF treatments....ill be 10/11 weeks when I go, I wonder if they will be doing another ultrasound?


----------



## dbluett

MrsL4 said:


> awesome news on everyones check ups!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am 8 weeks today! Had my last ultrasound this am with the REI - can't believe I am graduating! Actually a little sad to leave them, as they were so unbelievable sweet during all of my treatments. I loved all the docs, and the nurses. But I am unbelievable thankful for this gift we have!
> 
> Ultrasound was perfect. Measured just on time, saw the brain developing, and he could tell the kidneys were working but the fluid developing. Heart rate was 151.
> 
> Next appointment isn't for a few weeks with the OB - don't know what I will do without having ultrasounds every week!
> 
> What did y'all have done with the OB for the first appointment? I know I should have all the tests and labs done because IVF treatments....ill be 10/11 weeks when I go, I wonder if they will be doing another ultrasound?

At my 1st Ob appointment, they asked about family history. They did weight, and blood pressure. They took some blood. She did try listening for the heart beat, but said it was still kind of early. I was due to have a pap soon, so she did one that day. I did not have an ultrasound. She said that they usually don't do ultrasounds until you are around 20 weeks, unless you are considered high risk.


----------



## dbluett

Wanted to share a pic of my baby bump! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20150722_092317.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aein

Knock Knock

too much silence here... where is everyone
just hoping n praying all must be fine :)


----------



## dbluett

Hi Aein! Things are good on my end. Will be 20 weeks on Friday. Go Monday for check up and hopefully find out what we are having.


----------



## Aein

woow you must be excited dbluett ...good luck with your scan

next saturday i'll go for US n checkup and that will be my 19th week too
last scan 3 weeks before dr said second baby is on breech position means low placenta... m little concerned with tht

just hoping for very best :)


----------



## dbluett

We are very excited. Can not wait to start decorating the nursery.
Good luck with your upcoming scan.


----------



## Frustrated1

I am also 20 weeks this Friday. We had our 20 week scan a little early at 18+6 as we are currently on our delayed honeymoon for the next six weeks. All looked good. We have kept the sex a surprise, although we both thought we saw a flash of boy parts! One more day to go until the half way mark! Time is going so quickly this time round as it's my second. I couldn't even tell you what size the baby is meant to be this week (i.e. banana, melon etc) although last time round I would have been able to give lots of details!


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> I am also 20 weeks this Friday. We had our 20 week scan a little early at 18+6 as we are currently on our delayed honeymoon for the next six weeks. All looked good. We have kept the sex a surprise, although we both thought we saw a flash of boy parts! One more day to go until the half way mark! Time is going so quickly this time round as it's my second. I couldn't even tell you what size the baby is meant to be this week (i.e. banana, melon etc) although last time round I would have been able to give lots of details!

Glad to hear things are going well for you too! Time is going quickly. Are you planning on finding out what you are having before delivery? Since it took us so long to get to this point, I want to know and can not wait until Monday!


----------



## Frustrated1

dbluett said:


> Frustrated1 said:
> 
> 
> I am also 20 weeks this Friday. We had our 20 week scan a little early at 18+6 as we are currently on our delayed honeymoon for the next six weeks. All looked good. We have kept the sex a surprise, although we both thought we saw a flash of boy parts! One more day to go until the half way mark! Time is going so quickly this time round as it's my second. I couldn't even tell you what size the baby is meant to be this week (i.e. banana, melon etc) although last time round I would have been able to give lots of details!
> 
> Glad to hear things are going well for you too! Time is going quickly. Are you planning on finding out what you are having before delivery? Since it took us so long to get to this point, I want to know and can not wait until Monday!Click to expand...

No, we are going to keep it a surprise &#128522;


----------



## dbluett

Ladies. Had my 20 week scan today. We are team :blue:


----------



## Frustrated1

Congrats Dbluett! That's fab news. Little boys are great and supposedly easier than girls!


----------



## dbluett

Frustrated1 said:


> Congrats Dbluett! That's fab news. Little boys are great and supposedly easier than girls!

Thanks Frustrated1! I have also heard boys are easier than girls. I do need to have another scan. Little mister didn't want to sit still, so there are a few more measurements they need to get. But all other measurements were right on target. Heart beat was 152.


----------



## Aein

Congrats dbluett, so finally u knew tht wuhooooo happy happy for you

i'm still waiting :< 19th week i go for Anamoly scan and GTT too
sadly m diagnosed with gestational diabetes and Dr said its quite normal as you have 2 placenta inside.... rightnow m working on diwt plan measuring glucose readings at home :( bit scared n confused.....

Anamoly scan was almost fine just baby 2 was face down position so still some not clear, rest heartbeat, limbs movement size height all perfectly fine ....

i asked Dr about baby's sex but she said not clear yet as one baby is shy and other face down position lol

so let see m due for another scan on 21st September... hope for the best

seriously from my first day of IVF treatment till now , m just at home girls.... dr said dolight walk at home but as double the weight my soles get tired n pained alot :(

i just hope n pray all go smooth, i dont want this GTT effect my babies in future, i really wish for a normal delivery


----------



## dbluett

Hi ladies. Had my 24 week checkup. All is good with the lo. He weighs 1.7 pounds. I however have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes. 

How is everybody doing?


----------

